# Need for Speed Shift 2 Freunde...



## EDDIE2Fast (31. März 2011)

Das neue Spiel *Shift 2* ist da. 
Es begeistert mit einem für Rennspiele sehr gutem Singelplayer Modus. 
Doch allein macht doch bekantlich alles nur halb so viel Spaß. 
Also wer es liebt Herausforderungen zu meistern und das gegen "echte" Spielgegner, der kann hier seinen *Autolog* Namen eingeben
und Mitglied werden bei den *NFS Shift 2 Freunden*. 
Ich würde mich freuen wen viele daran Gefallen finden solten und wir uns super spanende Rennen miteinander liefern können.

Für alle die das Autolog nutzen meine In Game Name ist.: EDDIE_2Fast





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Patch... *
*v1.01* Downloads | Need for Speed Racing Game

06.03.2011

*Alle Name der hier aktiven Spieler.: *

*Game Name / PCGH User Name*

- EDDIE_2Fast */* EDDIE2Fast
- Ergenand */* Ergernand81
- trigg2 */* trigg2
- Kero81 */* Kero81
- JackONeil12 */* Chester Bennington
- FabulousBK81 */* FabulousBK81
- mumble / mumble_GLL
- DomeBMX90 */* DomeBMX90
- IceMaster88 */* IceMaster88
- a1m0ssst_ */* R.e.A.c.T. 
- DangerRacing */* Danger23
- bleedingme33 */ *bleedingme
- cabmac */ *cabmac
- Desert0991 */ *muarl
- Umpapau */ *Deimos
- brennmeister0815 */ *brennmeister0815
- Rennsemmelchris */ *Dorfbäcker 
- norse92 */ *norse

10.05.2011.: Für die Übersicht, würde ich jeden Spieler gern bitten, der unserer Gruppe beitreten möchte.
Das er seinen Namen mit einem dicken **Update* *kentlich macht.

*Achtung.:* Wen ein Name in der Liste fehlt oder falsch ist bitte melden. 



*User Video *

*Name / Video-Platform / RennTyp *

EDDIE2Fast / Youtube / Rennen
EDDIE2Fast / Youtube / Drift
kero81 / Youtube / Drift
kero81 / Youtube / Drift
EDDIE2Fast / Youtube / Rennen
mumble_GLL / Youtube / Drift *<---NEW *


*Neues Event *

*05.07.2011 *


*Kleines Event!!! *


*Heute Abend kann jeder der Lust hat, bei einem kleinen Rennen just 4 Fun mitfahren.*
*Start.: 19Uhr *








*TS3 Server für Event´s *


Neuer TS Server
*Daten*: *TS3: *109.192.254.150
TeamSpeak 3 - Download - CHIP Online


*Autolog Erklärung*

Eine Einladung annehmen ist nicht mehr so einfach, wie es am Anfang scheint.
Diese Hürde möchte ich hier entschärfen. 
Es geht wie folgt, wen ihr eingeladen werdet soltet ihr euch nicht im Autolog befinden. 
Grund ist ein Bug der euch die Einladung in diesem Fall nicht annehmen lässt.
Solte dies der Fall sein müsst ihr das Spiel neustarten.
Um die Einladung nun anzunehmen müsst ihr nach dem Erhalt dieser ins Autologmenü gehen. 
Unter dem Punkt "Freunde" müsst ihr nun den Freund auswählen der euch die Einladung gesendet hat.
Nun nur noch anklicken, und auf beitreten drücken.

*Ein Rennen unter Freunden... Sontag 29.05.2011*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goner (31. März 2011)

moin, das hört sich gut an....installiere es gerade...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (31. März 2011)

Wenn ich es gekauft haben sollte, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Goner (31. März 2011)

zockt ihr mit gamepad oder lenkrad??


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (31. März 2011)

Wenn dann Gamepad!


----------



## Goner (31. März 2011)

jeep ich leider auch noch...schau schon seit längerer zeit nach einem lenker.... werd aber irgendwie nicht fündig...und naja so ne 50€-Gurke soll es auch nicht werden..


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (31. März 2011)

Goner schrieb:


> moin, das hört sich gut an....installiere es gerade...


 
Na ja ich nutze den X Box Controller, man kann damit recht gut fahren mit etwas Übung. 
Aber ist sicher kein Vergleich zu einem Lenkrad.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2011)

Klingt gut, nur habe ich es bisher noch nicht. So was zocke ich rein mit der Tastatur. Gegen echte Gegner würde bestimmt mehr Laune machen wie gegen die teils tumpen Fahranfänger von  der PC KI


----------



## DomeBMX90 (31. März 2011)

Hallo

Frage: Habe ich durch meine Freunde auch Nachteile zu befürchten? ZB. wenn sie viel besser fahren als ich?
Oder ist das nur Nebensächlich und kann so das Spiel auch ganz normal durchspielen?

Mfg


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (31. März 2011)

Um dir deine Angst zu nehmen. 
Freunde bringen dir keine Nachteile sie sind viel mehr eine Herausforderung für dich da du dich entweder live mit ihnen messen kannst. 
Oder man die Zeiten seiner Freunde unterfahren kann um mehr EP zu bekommen.
Also Freunde bringen dir keine Nachteile sie bringen viel mehr Spaß ins Spiel. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## DomeBMX90 (1. April 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Um dir deine Angst zu nehmen.
> Freunde bringen dir keine Nachteile sie sind viel mehr eine Herausforderung für dich da du dich entweder live mit ihnen messen kannst.
> Oder man die Zeiten seiner Freunde unterfahren kann um mehr EP zu bekommen.
> Also Freunde bringen dir keine Nachteile sie bringen viel mehr Spaß ins Spiel.
> ...


 
Danke für die rasche und ausführliche Antwort.

Wenn du nichts dagegen hast, füge ich dich meiner Liste hinzu, ok?
Mein Account ist: DomeBMX90


----------



## IceMaster88 (1. April 2011)

Bin auch dabei 
IceMaster88 suchen xP


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. April 2011)

Sicher du kannst mich gern deiner Liste hinzufügen ich freu mich über neue Freunde im Spiel...
Bin leider aber erst wider am Sontag online. 
Muss auf B-Day Party. 
Aber dann freu ich mich um so mehr auf euch. 

mfg EDDIE

p.s adden darf mich gern jeder der sich hier im Forum aufhält und Spaß am Spiel hat.


----------



## Goner (2. April 2011)

moin...dich zu adden hat geklappt..aber mehr leute zu adden funzt irgendwie nicht!!! hast n tip????


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (2. April 2011)

Bei der Startaufstellung kannst du anderen eine Freundschaftsanfrage stellen. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## alm0st (4. April 2011)

Bin auch am Start Jungs! 

a1m0ssst_ 

(dat is ne NULL und kein großes O )


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (4. April 2011)

He das freut mich, das so viele Spieler Gefallen an der Sache finden.

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Goner (4. April 2011)

@EDDIE: sorry, das ich deine freundschaftsanfrage verworfen habe...weiß jetzt endlich wie man mehrere leute addet...

mfg p3ngp3ng


----------



## Danger23 (7. April 2011)

Wenn ich irgendwann mal mit dem Autolog zurecht komme werd ich auch adden.
Mein Nick im Spiel ist glaub ich DangerRacing. Ich kenn mich mit dem komischen Autologs zeugs einfach ned aus


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (8. April 2011)

Ich adde dich dann mal um es dir leichter zu machen. 
Und Autolog na ja nim dir mal 15min zeit und schon hast du es gelehrnt erklärt sich von alleine. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Danger23 (8. April 2011)

Ja ich hab mich gestern ein wenig damit herumgespielt und dann hab ich es auch kapiert. Ich hab am Anfang nur nicht verstanden wie ich zu Autolog komme. Ist ja nirgends beschrieben. Also das hätte EA schon ein wenig besser machen können. Ansonsten find ich ja das Feature echt genial.


----------



## Goner (10. April 2011)

@Danger: sage mal aber mehr als zeiten und profil vergleichen ist beim autolog auch nicht drin, oder? oder habt ihr irgendwo n freundes-chat gefunden...??!!


----------



## Danger23 (10. April 2011)

Nö Chat hab ich nicht gefunden aber ok ich bin jetzt nicht der Autolog Profi. Aber die Zeiten vergleichen find ich schon sehr genial.


----------



## Goner (10. April 2011)

dann gib mal gas....hab mir gestern n lenkrad geholt....hätte nicht gedacht das das feeling und die zeiten so viel besser werden....


----------



## Danger23 (10. April 2011)

Ja geb eh Gas. Hab jetzt ein Lenkrad aber damit im Moment noch das Problem, dass die Autos einfach nicht geradeaus fahren. Aber wenn ich das irgendwann mal hin bekomme stehen gute Zeiten nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (10. April 2011)

Hi leute  Irgendwie haut das bei mir mit der suche im Autolog nicht hin
Kann mal einer probieren mich zu adden...FabulousBK81 ist auch mein EA name
@Danger23___ge heast oida do host recht das es mit am radl bessa get


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (10. April 2011)

So habe dir mal eine Anfrage gestelt, im Autolog.

mfg EDDIE 


@ all auch hier stelle ich meine Datei für den XBox Controller noch mal rein!
"Hallo,

ich habe mich jetzt die ganze Nacht daran gemacht Shift spielbar zu machen.
Leider nur für alle die mit einem XBox Controller spielen und Probleme haben mit einer leicht
verzögerten Steuerung.
( KLICK HIER ) '

Diese Datei müsst ihr einfach nur unter dem Ordner Shift2 (Hauptverzeichnis) /ControllerDefault / PC / einfügen
Es ist auch keine perfekte Lösung und kann den Spielspaß auch nur etwas anheben.
(die Datei die ihr ersetzt, bitte voher das original sichern)

Viel Spaß´mfg EDDIE

Vieleicht hilft das ja um die Zeit bis zum Patch zu überbrücken. "

Quelle.: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...elthread-shift-2-unleashed-need-speed-46.html


----------



## mumble_GLL (16. April 2011)

Hallo Leute!

dann beteilige ich mich auch mal daran.
Mein InGame-Name ist, wie könnte es anders sein....mumble

Ist es eigentlich normal, das wenn ich mit dem XBox 360 Controller für Windows zocke und ich nur kurz ich eine Richtung drücke die Karre fast ausbricht?


----------



## trigg2 (21. April 2011)

Hi @ all,

hab mir nun endlich Shift 2 zugelegt und würde gerne bei euch mit machen bin erst lvl 17, und zocke mit Pad.
Mein Nick trigg2, nur kann ich da ich pendele nur so alle 2 Wochen online kommen.

mfg


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (21. April 2011)

trigg2 schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> hab mir nun endlich Shift 2 zugelegt und würde gerne bei euch mit machen bin erst lvl 17, und zocke mit Pad.
> Mein Nick trigg2, nur kann ich da ich pendele nur so alle 2 Wochen online kommen.
> ...


 
Das ist doch OK, es ist dcoh schon schön das du bei uns mit machst. 
mfg EDDIE

p.s werde dich dann mal adden


----------



## trigg2 (1. Mai 2011)

Danke, hab gerade mal den Patch geladen. Ist die Performance wirklich besser geworden?? Und habt ihr irgendwelche Infos ob der Legends DlC auch zu uns wie beim ersten teil per Patch nachgereicht wird??

Danke. 

mfg


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. Mai 2011)

Ich bin gerne dabei, spiele selber mit nem Pad

@ Eddie hast ne anfrage von mir


Shift2 Nick:    JackONeil12


----------



## trigg2 (1. Mai 2011)

so war mal kurz online, also diese Autolog ist ja sowas von unkomfortabel. allein eine Sitzung von Freunden beizutreten ist ja schon ein Krampf.
EA sollte das mal wirklich verbessern, spätestens beim Nachfolger. Nach langen herumprobieren hab ich es langsam raus. Bis bald

@ JackoNeil12 erste Zeiten Unterboden


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. Mai 2011)

Dann versuch es mal auf der Nordschleife

Ich hab von dir jetzt ca. 7 Zeiten unterboden


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ich bin gerne dabei, spiele selber mit nem Pad
> 
> @ Eddie hast ne anfrage von mir
> 
> ...


 

Danke für die Anfrage, werde gleich mal schauen.

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. Mai 2011)

Wenn wir genug sind dann gibt es wenigstens gescheite Rennen und nicht wie da einige online fahren

Geht das nur mir so oder läuft Shift 2 seit dem Patch schlechter


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (2. Mai 2011)

Echt schlechter ?
Ich fühle mich jetzt mehr den je wohl in Shift 2. 
Grade die Steuerung ist auch im Bereich XBox Controller verbessert wurden und das macht jetzt endlich Spaß. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## alm0st (2. Mai 2011)

Die Steuerung mit dem Pad ist echt viel besser und präziser geworden. Die Performance selbst ist bei mir wesentlich  besser geworden


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Mai 2011)

@ Eddie

wie hast du auf dem einem Oval die Zeit geschaft, ich komm da nicht einmal mit dem Gumpert ran. Ich komme da grad mal auf Platz 7 und meine Gegner fahren 0:29 Zeiten


Ich mein das so das ich jetzt mehr abstürze vom Spiel her hab


----------



## trigg2 (2. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Dann versuch es mal auf der Nordschleife
> 
> Ich hab von dir jetzt ca. 7 Zeiten unterboden


 
das liegt aber auch daran das die Zeiten nur Vorhanden sind ,weil ich die strecken Meistern will, und mit einen Gumpert ist das nun mal kaum zu schaffen, meiner Meinung nach.
Richtiges Zeitfahren habe ich nur auf Alpental gemacht, mir sind erstmal die Abzeichen wichtiger. Ich greif bei Gelegenheit mal an.


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Mai 2011)

Stimmt schon, für fast alles Strecken taugt der Gumpert eh nicht. Ich werde jetzt erst einmal den SP fertig machen


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (2. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> @ Eddie
> 
> wie hast du auf dem einem Oval die Zeit geschaft, ich komm da nicht einmal mit dem Gumpert ran. Ich komme da grad mal auf Platz 7 und meine Gegner fahren 0:29 Zeiten
> 
> ...


 
Meinst du das kleine Oval ?
Na ja das habe ich mit meinem GTR R35 gefahren. 
Wie fast alle Oval-rennen. 
Müsste aber bei den Rekorden stehen welches Auto ich dort hatte. 

mfg EDDIE

p.s Ich versuche immer die Drift Rekorde zu halten.


----------



## kero81 (2. Mai 2011)

Hoho, ich reihe mich mal ein in die Riege der Shift 2 spieler. Mein Nick: Kero81 
Wer will kann mich Adden, meine Freundesliste ist noch so leer. 

Freu mich auf kommende Duelle mit euch.


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Mai 2011)

Die Drift Rekorde werde ich dir schon einmal nicht streitig machen, da das nicht so mein Ding ist


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (3. Mai 2011)

Schade würd mich über harte Konkurrenz freuen!!! 
XD 

Das Lebens ist viel schöner wen man es durch die Seitenscheibe sehen kann.


----------



## Danger23 (3. Mai 2011)

Hmm, na dann werd ich mich dann in nächster Zeit halt mal wieder ans Driften wagen. Vielleicht kann ich ja deine Punkte übertrumpfen.


----------



## alm0st (3. Mai 2011)

Driften? Ich pack bald mal wieder den E92 M3 aus und dann gehts rund 

Jetzt erstmal die ganzen GT3 Rennern etc. fertig fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. Mai 2011)

Ich werde es aber einmal versuchen, mal schauen was da geht


----------



## Goner (3. Mai 2011)

mit dem neuen patch geht das driften ein wenig einfacher....hab zu mindest einige events geschafft...

mußte zwar wieder zum gamepad greifen, weil mit lenkrad no way!!!


----------



## trigg2 (4. Mai 2011)

soo, hab heut mal kurz Angegriffen und mich etwas Verbessert an unserer Wall. So nur 4-5 Strecken gemacht. Jetzt ist wieder Abzeichen Zeit. 
Sagt mal, findet ihr die Level Grenze nicht auch etwas zu niedrig in Unleashed?? Im ersten Shift ging es ja bis 50 und wenn ich jetzt noch XP erhalte sind die ja fürn Ar**h. Bei Teil 1 war das irgendwie besser.

wie findet Ihr das??

mfg


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. Mai 2011)

Ich finde schon das 20 ein bischen wenig sind, dazu kommt bei mir das ich bei 2 Level aufstiegen kein Bonus bekommen hab. So fehlen mir schon 450.000 warum das so war keine Ahnung


----------



## trigg2 (4. Mai 2011)

das  Problem hab ich auch gehabt, ich vermute das muss so sein. Im ersten hat man ja wenigstens bei fast jeden Aufstieg etwas bekommen. Ich wäre für eine Lösung wie bei Forza 3 das Autos bis einer gewissen Stufe gelevelt werden und pro Stufe Rabat auf Tunning Teile und das Fahrer level Seperat
ausgeführt wird und pro level ein Auto. Das ist Gut und Motiviert.


----------



## Goner (5. Mai 2011)

ja das möde den XP ist echt ein wenig öde....versteh auch nicht was die sich dabei gedacht haben...


----------



## alm0st (5. Mai 2011)

Level 50 wäre wieder optimal gewesen. Da kannste ne Zeit lang drauf hin zocken und hast immer wieder Motivation die Herausforderung zu fahren. So aber bist zur Hälfte des Games durch und fährst halt für paar Abzeichen...


----------



## Danger23 (5. Mai 2011)

Ja find ich auch etwas schade das es nur 20 Level gibt.

So hab gestern auch ein paar Zeiten in der Retro Liga aufgestellt . Das find ich echt motivierend immer wieder zu versuchen den anderen die Zeit wieder zu knacken. Ich hoff nur, dass das Lenkrad noch ein paar Wutausbrüche überlebt wenn ich die Zeit gerade nicht schaffe zu schlagen.


----------



## Ergenand81 (5. Mai 2011)

Habe das Spiel diese Woche installiert. Dementsprechend auch erst Level 6.
Ist allerdings deprimierend, wenn man auf der Speedwall nur sich selber sieht.

Werde nachher mal versuchen, jemanden zu adden.

Mein Ingame-Nick:

Ergenand


----------



## trigg2 (5. Mai 2011)

@ Ergenand81: Nur zu da kommt dann ein ordentliches Fahrerfeld zusammen und Spornt an.

Mein Nick: trigg2 

Was ich mal von euch Wissen wollte, habt ihr am Ende der Karriere (der GT1 Meisterschaft) rechts außen auch solche flachen Streifen von Karriere Events, nur das man die nicht anwählen kann?? Sind das schon vielleicht die DLC´s Events??


----------



## Danger23 (5. Mai 2011)

@ Ergenand: Ich werd dich dann gleich mal adden.

Das einzige was erschreckend ist, ich züchte mir gerade eigene Konkurenz in Form meiner Lebensgefährtin. Die hat das Spiel nämlich jetzt auch für sich entdeckt und wenn sie weiter so ergeizig ist, wird sie bald meine Zeiten schlagen  naja wenigstens fährt sie unter meinem Nick.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. Mai 2011)

@ tigg2 die Streifen sind wie du schon sagtest sicher für die DLCs gesichert. Videos sind ja auch schon vorhanden nur ohne Ton. 
In deinem Spieleordner.

Ich werde dich dann auch gleich noch mal adden und 
Ergenand auch gleich mit.
Viel Spaß beim Spiel EDDIE.

mfg EDDIE


----------



## FabulousBK81 (6. Mai 2011)

@Danger23___dann legt mal vormeine freundin kommt mit dem lenkrad garnicht
klar,dafür aber mit nem pad...Frauen


----------



## Goner (6. Mai 2011)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> @Danger23___dann legt mal vormeine freundin kommt mit dem lenkrad garnicht
> klar,dafür aber mit nem pad...Frauen


 
gerade beim pad hätte ich gedacht das fingernägel beim zocken abbrechen können...


----------



## Goner (6. Mai 2011)

@Danger....kenne beim fahren keine wutausbrüche....immer schön locker mit bier und kippen

leider gibt es nach ca. 2stunden fahrtzeit meist keine bestzeiten mehr....


----------



## alm0st (6. Mai 2011)

BÄM! und gestern wieder einige Zeiten auf der Speedwall geknackt 

Wie wärs eigentlich alle Leute mit Forums Nick = Ingame im Startpost zusammen zu fassen? So hätte man ne schöne Übersicht und muss nicht die paar Seiten hier durchforsten


----------



## Goner (6. Mai 2011)

ist ne gute idee....


----------



## Danger23 (6. Mai 2011)

Ja find ich auch eine gute Idee. Wobei, ich weiß ja eh schon wer immer meine Zeiten schlägt 
@Goner: Ja mehr als zwei Stunden am Stück gehen gar nicht. Und bei Nachtrennen tu ich mich auch verdammt schwer die öfters hintereinander zu spielen. Bleib eh locker aber manchmal ist es echt frustrierend. Da ist man super unterwegs und zack die letzte Kurve zu schnell genommen und schon steht: Zeit wird nicht auf der Speedwall veröffentlicht obwohl ich dabei ja Zeit verliere. 

Die Zeiten werd ich dann nächste Woche versuchen zu schlagen, aber bei machen bin ich echt schon am Limit. Da wird es schwer noch viel raus zu holen. Vorallem bei den Nachtrennen, die liegen mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## alm0st (6. Mai 2011)

Langstrecken Nachtrennen auf Spa - gibt nichts schlimmeres. Die Stecke ist echt anspruchsvoll und um sich da nen Vorteil raus zu fahren, musst du echt ständig am Limit bleiben. Und das über 20 Runden lang...


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (6. Mai 2011)

Also dann hauen wir mal alle Namen voren rein. Idee finde ich sehr gut. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## trigg2 (6. Mai 2011)

@ EDDIE : bei mir vorne hast du ein "r" vergessen, aber tolle Idee. 

mfg


----------



## Danger23 (6. Mai 2011)

Praktisch wäre es wenn man noch die PCGH Nicks dazu fügt. So das jeder weiß, wer, wer ist.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (6. Mai 2011)

@ Danger23 ja die Idee finde ich auch gut. Ich denke das solten wir noch einbauen.^^
@ trigg2 es musste ja ein Fehler drin sein.^^ Sry wurde geändert.

@ Kero81 habe deinen Drift Rekord eingestelt. Video Beweis kommt. London Raceway 3225Punkte ^^ Video stelle ich auf Youtube... 

mfg EDDIE 

p.s echt nice Rekord war nicht leicht.


----------



## trigg2 (6. Mai 2011)

so, nun ist es Amtlich, es gibt Strecken die mich nicht leiden können und ich sie nicht. So z. B.:  die gesamte Ebisu Kurse ich mochte sie im ersten Teil schon nicht,  die Drift Challenge  da ist nur zum    mir kommt es vor als hätte sie die etwas enger gestaltet als im Erstling.

Habt ihr Strecken die Ihr nicht ab könnt??


----------



## kero81 (6. Mai 2011)

Ich will eh nur Driften im Game. Die Rennen könnt ihr unter euch ausmachen. Ich werde mich nur ans Knacken der Driftpunkte machen. Auf welcher Strecke hast meinen Rekord geknackt Eddie? Auf der Sowieso Millenium? 

Gruß
-Kero-

P.s. Achso Eddie, Poste doch bitte dein Video im Spiele Video Thread, so wächst der auch wieder weiter. 

Edit: 
Nordschleife fahre ich noch gerne Rennen, da können wir ne Challange draus machen.  Ich Liebe diese Strecke!!!


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (6. Mai 2011)

@ Kero81 Auf London Raceway(die ganz große)Video Poste ich. 
 Das ist so toll das endlich einer so gern driftet wie ich.

@ All
Coole Videos Posten wir hier von jedem gern würde ich sagen... Also wer coole Videos hat Link geben.

mfg EDDIE


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (6. Mai 2011)

*Achtung prüft alle eure Namen **im Start** Pos**t** auf** richtigkeit bitte !*

mfg EDDIE


----------



## kero81 (6. Mai 2011)

Driften hab ich schon in Grid lieber gemacht als die Rennen zu fahren. 

Werde mal versuchen deinen Rekord wieder zu brechen, hast ja ein paar meiner Rekorde wieder gebrochen. 

Also mein Name im Startpost ist richtig.


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. Mai 2011)

Sobald Shift bei mir wieder richtig läuft geh ich wieder auf rekord jagt, weiß nicht was los ist. Ich fahr ein Rennen, dann startete ich das nächste und Shift läuft nicht mehr flüssig.

Jedes mal das Spiel neu starten nervt


@ Eddie

du machst mir das Leben richtig schwer, an einige Zeiten komme ich einfach nicht ran aber dich bekomme ich noch irgendwann


----------



## cabmac (6. Mai 2011)

Hi, such auch noch irgendwie jemand, um Online zu zocken, ich hab nur ehrlich gesagt keinen blassen Dunst, wie das funzt, werd heute abend mal reinschauen. Also, wenn ihr mal so richtig verlieren wollt....


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. Mai 2011)

Wenns richtig läuft bei mir dann komme ich mal zum verlieren vorbei


----------



## cabmac (6. Mai 2011)

hehehe, wie laeuft das, ich geh ins autolog rein und such dann meine Mitspieler? oder wie, wie gesagt, habs noch nicht probiert...


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (6. Mai 2011)

Nein du gehst Online und kannst entweder im Multiplayer in eine Lobby gehen oder eine Aufmachen und Freunde einladen. 
Im Autolog kannst du Freunde suchen via Namenseingabe. 
Unsere Namen stehen im Start-Post.

Wen du mit machen möchtest dann schreib einfach deinen Namen hier rein und ich Poste in auf der Sartseite.
Würden uns sicher alle Freuen über noch einen Fahrer im Feld. 

Name = Autolog Name von EA
adden von Freunden im Autolog 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (6. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Sobald Shift bei mir wieder richtig läuft geh ich wieder auf rekord jagt, weiß nicht was los ist. Ich fahr ein Rennen, dann startete ich das nächste und Shift läuft nicht mehr flüssig.
> 
> Jedes mal das Spiel neu starten nervt
> 
> ...



Das macht Spaß mit euch allen, ihr seid tolle Gegner.


----------



## kero81 (6. Mai 2011)

Eddie, ich sehe im Autolog nix von deinen Punkten auf dem großen Driftring. Die Punkte werden nur für eine Runde gezählt, hast du mehrere Runden gefahren bei den 3000irgendwas?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (6. Mai 2011)

Gute idee mit dem Namen auf der ersten seite
So macht euch mal ran...ich bin fast überall noch erster


----------



## cabmac (6. Mai 2011)

supi, heute kann ich zwar nicht mehr, aber morgen...mein EA-Name CABMAC, kann mich jetzt nur nicht mehr erinnern, obs in Gross-oder Klein war....


----------



## kero81 (6. Mai 2011)

@Eddie

Habs jetzt gefunden. Hab deinen Rekord nochmal um 111 Punkte überboten.   Das macht echt saumäßig Fun!!!

Auf der Strecke geht aber noch einiges.


----------



## cabmac (6. Mai 2011)

So,Freunde der NAcht, hab euch mal allen mal gesucht im autolog, koennt mich ja adden, wenn ihr Lust habt..... ich bin zwar noch kein Profi, aber das wird schon..

edit, bin uebrigens cabmac......


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Mai 2011)

So hab meinen ersten Platz auf der Nordschleife wieder


----------



## alm0st (7. Mai 2011)

Harte Konkurrenz, Hut ab!


----------



## bleedingme (7. Mai 2011)

Mahlzeit!

So, Level 20 erreicht, ich brauche etwas Motivation.
Zeigt mir mal wie weit meine Zeiten hintendran liegen...

EA: bleedingme33


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (7. Mai 2011)

Schön zwei "neue" im Team begrüßen zu können. 
@kero81 ich habe dir auch mal auf Ebisu neue Punkte in die Straße gebrannt.

@ all ihr könn wie gesagt Video Links an mich schicken und ich stelle sie dann hier aus. (im Start Post) 
Es versteht sich ja von selbst das nur NFS Shift 2 Videos gemeint sind. 


mfg EDDIE


----------



## cabmac (7. Mai 2011)

Moin, cabmac ist uebrigens doch in klein, weiss nicht, ob das wichtig ist....heute nachmittag werd ich mal ein paar runden drehen...


----------



## kero81 (7. Mai 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> @kero81 ich habe dir auch mal auf Ebisu neue Punkte in die Straße gebrannt.
> 
> @ all ihr könn wie gesagt Video Links an mich schicken und ich stelle sie dann hier aus. (im Start Post)
> Es versteht sich ja von selbst das nur NFS Shift 2 Videos gemeint sind.
> ...


 
GeiÄl! Eddie, da werde ich mich dran setzen. 

Postet eure Spiele Videos doch bitte auch hier, würde mich freuen. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/90871-spiele-video-thread.html


----------



## Danger23 (7. Mai 2011)

Coole Idee mit den Videos. Mit was nehm ich den die Videos am besten auf?

Es ist wirklich spannend und motivierend mit so vielen Freunden im Autolog zu spielen. Das reizt einem dazu, eine Strecke mehrmals zu fahren und wirklich überall das maximum raus zu holen. 
Allerdings bin ich bei einigen Strecken schon am Limit. Mal schauen wie ich da noch Zeit raus holen soll. Na wird schon irgendwie gehen


----------



## muarl (7. Mai 2011)

Ich würde mich hier gern anschließen mein Name im Autolog ist Desert0991


----------



## cabmac (7. Mai 2011)

wie laeuft das eigentlich mit einem online-rennen?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (7. Mai 2011)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Coole Idee mit den Videos. Mit was nehm ich den die Videos am besten auf?
> 
> Es  ist wirklich spannend und motivierend mit so vielen Freunden im Autolog  zu spielen. Das reizt einem dazu, eine Strecke mehrmals zu fahren und  wirklich überall das maximum raus zu holen.
> Allerdings bin ich bei  einigen Strecken schon am Limit. Mal schauen wie ich da noch Zeit raus  holen soll. Na wird schon irgendwie gehen


 
Videos kannst du mit Fraps, Xfire und Gamecam machen. 
Xfire (kostenlos) macht gute Videos nur ist der Ton manch mal nicht so gut.
Fraps (kostenlos/kostenpflichtig) macht gute Videos nur zu kurz a 2min kein Ton / Macht gute Videos super Ton kostet aber)
Gamecam (kostenpflichtig) macht gute Videos und Sound kostet aber. 



muarl schrieb:


> Ich würde mich hier gern anschließen mein Name im Autolog ist Desert0991



Herzlich wilkommen, es freut mich immer über ein neues Gesicht!


@ Cabmac.:  "Moin, cabmac ist uebrigens doch in klein, weiss nicht, ob das wichtig  ist....heute nachmittag werd ich mal ein paar runden drehen..." 
Ist OK wird geändert.




cabmac schrieb:


> wie laeuft das eigentlich mit einem online-rennen?


 
Wie soll es schon laufen. 
Du sucht dir entweder einen Online Raum (Lobby) aus.
Oder du kannst eine eigene Lobby erstellen und sie öffentlich für jederman hergeben oder auf privat stellen und nur Freunde einladen. 




@ All ich denke wir solten auch noch so ein Rennen machen wo alle mitfahren. 
Eine Lösung wäre wen wir eine Abstimmung darüber führen wann wo und welche Strecke! Welches Rennen welcher Typ und wie viel Runden. 


mfg EDDIE


----------



## kero81 (7. Mai 2011)

Huhu,
hab auch mal ein Video hochgeladen. Bitte im Startpost einfügen. Danke. 

YouTube - NfS 2 Unleashed London Millenium Drift Mazda RX 7


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (7. Mai 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> hab auch mal ein Video hochgeladen. Bitte im Startpost einfügen. Danke.
> 
> YouTube - NfS 2 Unleashed London Millenium Drift Mazda RX 7


 

Video ist im Startpost, und ich kann nur sagen schönes Video. 
Leider kann ich mich erst morgen daran setzen deine Rekorde einzustellen.

Mfg EDDIE


----------



## cabmac (7. Mai 2011)

@kero81, wieso gehen denn die Haende in deinem Video nciht mit der Lenkbewegung mit, oder hast du das so eingesetellt?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (7. Mai 2011)

Das ist ein Bug... Im Spiel selbst, dieser wurde aber nicht durch den Ersten Patch behoben. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## kero81 (7. Mai 2011)

Danke Eddie, war auch n ganz schönes Stück Arbeit deinen Rekord zu knacken. Wenn Du morgen erst wieder Zeit hast, kann ich ja heute noch versuchen ein paar Rekorde zu knacken. 

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## trigg2 (7. Mai 2011)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Harte Konkurrenz, Hut ab!


 
alles andere würde doch keinen Spass machen.

@ EDDIE: hab deine Vids bei yt gesehen, klasse, . Ich komm noch nicht so klar beim  Driften, macht aber Spass. Ich fand, beim Ersten Teil war es etwas besser das. werde mir wohl mal ein Lenkrad holen müssen.

@ all: Ihr seit richtig gut. wenn es mir mal möglich ist am WE komplett online zu kommen müssen wir mal ein Langstrecken Rennen machen.

mfg


----------



## Danger23 (7. Mai 2011)

@Eddie: Ja bin auch dafür mal gemeinsam ein Online Rennen zu machen. Können ja noch überlegen welche Strecke.  Das Video von dir ist echt genial.


----------



## kero81 (7. Mai 2011)

Und noch eins! 

YouTube - NfS Shift 2 Unleashed Mazda RX7 Drift on Russle Greek


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (8. Mai 2011)

Video ist verlinkt, aber echt nice gefahren. 
Wie viel Ps/KW hat den dein RX7. 
Ich habe manch mal das Problem mit meinem Supra, das 1101PS/810KW doch etwas zu viel sind. 
Grade in sehr engen Kurven reicht ein zu wohl gemeinter Tatscher auf den "Gas Knopf" aus, um das Auto instabil zu machen.

Welchen Tipp ich dir auch geben kann sind die Reifen. 
Das Packet Nr.2 also die Profi-Reifen sind oft besser für den Drift als die Sliks (Nr.3).

@ trigg2   Danke für die Video Bewertung.
Ich muss leider auch sagen das Need for Speed Shift für die Drift-begeisterten leichter war. 
Das Fahrgefühl kommt zwar widerrum in Shift 2 autentischer über denn Bildschirm jedoch ist das Verhalten der Autos sehr schwer zu kontrollieren. 
Ich hatte am Anfang auch Frustmomente ohne Ende, aber man muss bei Shift 2 nur lehrnen das man noch mehr als im ersten Teil mit dem Gas lenkt.
Auch ich musste das sehr schwer lehrnen doch nun kommt der Supra,350z,370z,BMW M6 usw. und wie sie alle heißen gut durch die Kurve.

Für alle die mit driften noch im Krieg sind es aber lehrnen wollen. Hier (man achte auf mögliche Einstellungs-tipps und Tipps zur Steuerung.) 
Quelle Grip Extrem.




Danger23 schrieb:


> @Eddie: Ja bin auch dafür mal gemeinsam ein  Online Rennen zu machen. Können ja noch überlegen welche Strecke.  Das  Video von dir ist echt genial.


 
Das finde ich auch, wir solten eine Abstimmung darüber machen.

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Goner (8. Mai 2011)

mit wieviel leuten können wir eigentlich zusammen online zocken...???

wäre übrigens für die nordschleife....und fahrzeug-technisch würden wohl 1800Li reichen, mehr muß nicht sein, sonst schauen einige von uns zu sehr in die röhre, oder...??!!


----------



## trigg2 (8. Mai 2011)

Goner schrieb:


> mit wieviel leuten können wir eigentlich zusammen online zocken...???
> 
> wäre übrigens für die nordschleife....und fahrzeug-technisch würden wohl 1800Li reichen, mehr muß nicht sein, sonst schauen einige von uns zu sehr in die röhre, oder...??!!



ich bin schon mal in einem 12er Feld gestartet, ich denke es ist möglich mit bis zu 15 wie in der FIA GT1 Meisterschaft. Natürlich muss man da auch etwas ernst und Rücksichtsvoll fahren. Was da einen am Start rein gefahren wird ist nicht mehr feierlich.

Und 18oo LI ist akzeptabel. Nordschleife, naja also so ich denke so fürn Anfang an 10 Runden und Dubai International oder Spa. Auf der Nordschleife bei der Rundenzahl die Konzentration nicht zu verlieren ist schwer.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (8. Mai 2011)

Nordschleife, finde ich gut das solten wir mal machen aber wen dann nur 5Runden auf der Nos und Spa 10Runden. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Goner (8. Mai 2011)

mount panorama 10 runden wär auch cool...ist nicht ganz so anstrengend wie die nordschleife aber auch sehr anspruchsvoll....


----------



## kero81 (8. Mai 2011)

Bei der Nordschleife fahre ich auch gerne mit! 

@Eddie
Hm, das ist jetzt komisch. Ich habe es in Shift 1 kein bisschen geschafft nen ordentlichen Drift hinzulegen. In Shift 2 habe ich keinerlei Probleme mit dem Driften. Mich erinnert es sehr an Race Driver Grid von Driftgefühl. Ich denke auch das ich es deshalb so einfach finde und auf anhieb damit klar kam. Macht auf jeden Fall Mega Spaß!!! 

Und nochmal Danke für deinen Tipp mit den Reifen, werde ich gleich mal testen.

Was mich jedoch ein wenig stört und mich sogar etwas traurig macht ist die Tatsache das man keine Online Driftrennen erstellen kann. Das finde ich richtig zum  .

Die Daten von Supra werde ich mal für dich nachschauen, hab sie selbst nichtmehr im Kopf


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (8. Mai 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> @Eddie
> 
> Die Daten von Supra werde ich mal für dich nachschauen, hab sie selbst nichtmehr im Kopf


 
Ne von deinem RX 7, die Daten vom Supra habe ich ja im Kopf. (bin bei meiner Freundin) 
Es geht sich darum das mein Supra sehr gut fährt ohne jeden Zweifel aber er ist doch zu stark auf manch engen Strecken. 
d.h. im 6Gang auf einer Graden und trozdem drehen die Hinterräder durch. 

darum wolte ich mal schauen was dein RX7 für daten hat. Da ich ihn aus Shift 1 als super Drift auf kenne. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## kero81 (8. Mai 2011)

Sorry, ich meinte den RX7. 

So, hier aber jetzt die Daten:

*Mazda RX7 Werksumbau*

Gewicht: 1071 kg
Leistung: 865 PS
Drehmoment: 910 Nm
Höchstgeschwindigkeit: 360 km/h
Beschl. 0-100: 3,09 sec.
Handling: 7,05
Bremsen 100-0: 3,19 sec.

Hat jemand schon den Impreza oder Lancer zum Driften genommen? Taugen die was, bzw. habt ihr sonst nen Tipp welche Wagen geeignet sind zum Driften?


----------



## Danger23 (8. Mai 2011)

Ja Nordschleife hört sich gut an. Aber halt nicht zu viele Runden. Und Rücksichtsvoll fahren ist sowieso klar. Hat ja keinen Sinn, dass das Rennen schon nach dem Start mehr oder weniger vorbei ist. Und wegen der Leistung würde ich sagen wir schauen auf den schwächsten Spieler und richten sich nach dem damit jeder die gleiche Chance hat. Und auch was Fahrerhilfen und Kameraeinstellungen und so betrifft sollten wir uns auch noch überlegen was wir da nehmen.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (8. Mai 2011)

Ich mach mal Nägel mit Köpfen. 
Ich würde sagen heute Abend um 20.00Uhr Rennen, 5Runden Nordschleife ca. 7min je Runde = 35min Rennzeit.
Autos da könnten wir zum Anfang alle das gleiche nehmen. Gleiche Chance für jeden. 
Fahrhilfen solten aus sein. Sicht "all".

mfg EDDIE


----------



## trigg2 (8. Mai 2011)

Toll, aber ohne mich, leider. Könnt ja berichten wie es war.
Mit der Helmsicht ist es schon cool, nur ich hab da noch kein richtige Gefühl drin.  Übung macht den Meister .
Wer ist denn da Zurzeit der lvl Niedrigste bei uns?? Ansonsten kann man sich ja gleich beim nächsten mal auf ein Auto Konzentrieren.
So z.B.: 

Auto:           Audi S4 
Upgrades:     ja/nein
                  wenn ja: was für welche (Chancen Gleichheit)
Setup:         ja/nein         
Ansicht:       Heck/Helm usw.
Fahrhilfen:    ja/nein


----------



## kero81 (8. Mai 2011)

Ich schreibs hier auch mal noch rein. Wer Lust hat kann gerne heute abend um 20.00Uhr in meinen Teamspeak kommen. Daten dazu stehen in meiner Signatur.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (8. Mai 2011)

trigg2 liegt es nur an der Ansicht ? 
Wenn ja können wir sicher drauf versichten. 

@ kero81 TS3 ich bin dabei.

Also ich würde mich schon freuen wenn so viele wie möglich dabei sind.


----------



## trigg2 (8. Mai 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> trigg2 liegt es nur an der Ansicht ?
> Wenn ja können wir sicher drauf versichten.



nein, nur da wo ich bin um die Zeit ist nichts mehr mit Spiel und INet, da ist arbeiten angesagt. Irgendwer muss ja die Brötchen für mich verdienen^^.
Beim nächsten mal. Und die Ansicht stört mich nicht im geringsten, nur reine Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## kero81 (8. Mai 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> @ kero81 TS3 ich bin dabei.



Alles klar, ich freu mich drauf. Owner kommt auch um acht ins TS.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (8. Mai 2011)

@ Kero81 *grins* neuer Rekord auf London RaceWay  Video kommt.

mfg EDDIE


----------



## kero81 (8. Mai 2011)

Geil, gleich mal nachschauen.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (8. Mai 2011)

Nice 20:00 ich poliere schonmal mein lenkrad vor


----------



## AchtBit (8. Mai 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Sorry, ich meinte den RX7.
> 
> So, hier aber jetzt die Daten:
> 
> ...



Die Daten stimmen nicht.Musst selbst mit dem technischen HUD auschecken. Der neuere rx7 hat sowas um die 600PS. Der stärkste Rx7 is der ganz alte nfs Rx7 mit 730PS.

Lancer und Impreza haben 4wd Antrieb sind nicht zum Driften geeignet. Der Impreza ist als Werksumbau das ideale Übungsgerät zum Kurseinstudieren. Kaum aus der Ruhe zu bringen, kannst mit 250 quer durch die Rabatte brezen und kommst ohne Probleme wieder auf die Strasse zurück, wobei du sofort wieder Vollgas geben kannst als ob nix gewesen wär.

Lancer taugt nix zu schwerfällig und leistungsschwach.

Driften mit RX7, das alte Modell


----------



## kero81 (8. Mai 2011)

Hm, ne ich hab den neuen RX7 genommen. 
Schade, dachte da Ken Block so Geil mit dme Impreza kann wäre das auch was im Game...


----------



## AchtBit (8. Mai 2011)

Ich hab Quark erzählt. Natürlich der Nissan 240sx ist das umgänglichste Dirftauto. Im Prinzip kannst mit allen Heckschleidern driften. Ich hab für schnelle Driftkurs die Viper genommen. Anhang

Schade das ich nicht eher mal den Benz AMG 65 getestet hab. Mit seinen 1100 PS auf nur 5 Gänge verteilt(werksumbau), ist es bisher das beste Driftcar. Allerdings auf der Rennstrecke und nicht aufm Driftkurs. Das ist bestimmt NonPlusUltra zum Hispeed Driften

bzw K.block hat nicht gedriftet, du meinst nen BurnOut. Driften mit Allrad ist mit HiSpeed machbar. Würdest versuchen einen langsamen Drift einzuleiten, würdest entweder sofort aus den Drift in eine Gerade gezogen oder du würdest im Kreis burnen wie Kenn Block, je nach Lenkeinschlag.


----------



## Danger23 (8. Mai 2011)

Kann heute Abend leider auch nicht. Hab nur ein Netbook zur Verfügung und damit ist leider nix mit Shift2. Aber beim nächsten Mal bin ich natürlich dabei. Ok und was Fahrerhilfen betrifft. Ich fahr immer mit ABS ein und bei manchen Autos mit Traktionskontrolle niedrig. Aber beim gemeinsamen Rennen würd ich natürlich alles aus machen. Wünsch allen die heute Abend spielen viel Spaß und berichtet wie es war


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (8. Mai 2011)

Drift Schule. 
Driften mit einem 4x4 Auto ist schon möglich. Auch ohne Hochgeschwindigkeit, viel PS unter der Haube und eine Sperre von 90% solten reichen. 

Evo 4x4 Drift YouTube - 4x4 drift evo with 850 bhp
Skyline GTR R34 Drift  YouTube - Grip Automagazin - Vergleich Nissan Skyline R32 R33 R34 GT-R gegen Lexus IS-F
Evo Drift  YouTube - 4X4

Alles ist möglich, auch driften mit einem Fronttriebler. Das wurde von einem Japaner gezeigt bei einem Driftrennen. 
Zurück zu 4x4 Autos im Grunde hast du schon recht, man braucht Speed zum driften aber nicht immer. Viel PS und die Hilfe der Handbremse solten reichen. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## kero81 (8. Mai 2011)

Ach das is echt blöd das man keine Online Driftrennen machen kann.  Was könnten wir da Videos machen!! Zu dritt oder viert hintereinander, das wäre dpch echt Geil... 

Freu mich schon auf 20.00Uhr.


----------



## Goner (8. Mai 2011)

**** mein micro ist im arsch....


----------



## Goner (8. Mai 2011)

wer erstellt ein spiel...wer lädt ein..??


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Mai 2011)

Wie kann ich bei Shift einladungen annehmen, bei mir geht da grad nichts


----------



## AchtBit (8. Mai 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Alles ist möglich, auch driften mit einem Fronttriebler. Das wurde von einem Japaner gezeigt bei einem Driftrennen.



Ich weis, ich habs selbst schon vor 20 Jahren mit meinem Scirocco 2 gtx des öfteren gemacht. Nicht mal die Handbremse ist nötig. In einer leichen Kurve etwas anlauf nehmen abruppt vom Gas , Lastwechsel und wen das Heck kommt mit Vollgas dagegenlenken. Bei vollen Gripp ist nicht viel gegangen. Rollsplitt und der gleichen ist hervorragend dafür geeigned. Gegen Heck hast keine chance im Drift. Weder 4wd noch fwd kommen aus dem Stand in einen Drift. Wo wir bei meinen 528i angekommen wären. Das Auto wo ich mit Abstand die meisten Reifen verheizt hab. Da war der Belag egal(schmierig war eher nachteilig) Nur aufs rechte Pedal treten und einlenken. Ich hab den Beamer sogar geschalten während die Reifen qualmten.


----------



## cabmac (8. Mai 2011)

arghhhh, haett ich das gewusst, dass ihr da was startet......mist, naja, naechstes mal


----------



## muarl (8. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Wie kann ich bei Shift einladungen annehmen, bei mir geht da grad nichts


 
Richtig, fühl mich wie ein Noob 

Helft mir da bitte


----------



## kero81 (8. Mai 2011)

Wenn ihr eine Einladung bekommt, dürft ihr nicht im Autlog sein. Zum annehmen geht NACHDEM ihr die Einladung bekommen habt zu eurer Freundesliste und wählt den Freun der euch die Einladung geschickt hat. Ihn klickt ihr an und wählt beitreten. Extrem blöd gemacht, haben heute selbst lange gesucht.  Hat echt Spaß gemacht heute, hoffe beim nächsten mal sind noch ein paar mehr da die mitspielen können.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (8. Mai 2011)

muarl schrieb:


> Richtig, fühl mich wie ein Noob
> 
> Helft mir da bitte


 
Wir selbst wusten es nicht wie es geht.
Aber jetzt, du musst am besten wen du eine Einladung bekommst nicht im Autolog sein. (sonst kannst du sie nicht annehmen "Bug") 
Also kommt die Einladung dann erst ins Autolog zu den Freunden und dort annehmen bzw. auf den einladenene Freund klicken und "beitreten" drücken. 

Bis zum näxten mal. Wünsch allen eine gute Nacht Rennen war heut echt super.
Und hoffe das beim nächsten mal mehr am Start sind. 
Werden dann Termin aber früher ins Forum schreiben. 
Und TS3 Daten auch noch mal besser aushängen. 
Alles im Startpost zu lesen. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## FabulousBK81 (9. Mai 2011)

Ja,hat echt spaß gemacht mit euch...ich hoffe nur das ich das nächste mal
ruhe von meiner freundin und dem handy hab


----------



## muarl (9. Mai 2011)

OK gut zu wissen.. 
hab mich nämlich fast dumm und dämlich geklickt um herauszufinden wie ich beitreten kann.

Etwas umständlich gestaltet finde ich..


----------



## alm0st (9. Mai 2011)

Toll, mir verreckt jedes mal Shift wenn ich mit Fraps ein Video aufnehmen will -.-

Wollte gestern eigentlich mitfahren, war aber den ganzen Tag lang beim Mountainbiken und war dementsprechend am Ende gegen Abends. Nächstes mal bin ich aber mit am Start 

Ps.:
E30 mit gutem Set Up = Drift-Traum <3 ^^


----------



## Deimos (9. Mai 2011)

Ciao!

Wäre auch gerne ab und an bei einem Rennen dabei!

Mein Nickname im Autolog ist "Umpapau". 

Würde mich über einige heisse Rennen freuen!

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## FabulousBK81 (9. Mai 2011)

Cool...an SchwizaHab dir mal ne Einladung geschickt...
Hopp Schwiiz


----------



## alm0st (9. Mai 2011)

Langsam nervt mich das Autolog, man kommt gar nicht mehr nach vor lauter neuer Rekorde auf der Speedwall


----------



## Danger23 (9. Mai 2011)

Das nächste Mal bin ich auch bei einem Rennen am Start. Ja stimmt, wenn du ein paar Tage nicht spielst weißt schon gar nicht mehr welche Rekorde du versuchen solltst zu brechen. Naja, ich werd jetzt dann mal schauen, das ich mal die oberen Rennen fahre damit ich mal etwas weiter komme in der Karriere. Und ich werd dann die nächsten Tage auch noch die restlichen Leute einladen die neu sind und mir noch fehlen.


----------



## Deimos (9. Mai 2011)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Cool...an SchwizaHab dir mal ne Einladung geschickt...
> Hopp Schwiiz


Danke! 

Versuche mich schonmal im Rekorde brechen, Alpental und Monza GP sind geknackt (v. p3ngp3ng und dir) 

Habe mir erlaubt, die Leute aus dem Startpost als Freunde hinzuzufügen. Wens stört, einfach ignorieren.

Viele Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## FabulousBK81 (10. Mai 2011)

Nicelangsam kommt mann ja schon garnicht mehr nach sein Rekorde wieder
zurückzuholenaber gott sei dank das ich noch nicht am limit bin mit den zeiten


----------



## Goner (10. Mai 2011)

da mach die mal keine sorgen...ich auch nicht...

P.S. viel spaß beim nochmal fahren der beiden rennen auf der nordschleife.....


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. Mai 2011)

Sobald ich meine neue DSL Leitung habe werde ich wieder online fahren, dann bin ich auch bei euren Rennen dabei. Derzeit macht das ganze mit UMTS keinen Sinn


Wie ist das eigentlich wenn ich Shift offline Spiele, werden dann die Zeiten übernommen wenn ich wieder on bin?


----------



## Goner (10. Mai 2011)

hm....gute frage....


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (10. Mai 2011)

Ja werden sie. 
Das heißt wen du deine Autologzeiten meinst, diese werden übernommen und online gestelt wenn du das erste mal wider online gehst.

mfg EDDIE


----------



## kero81 (10. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Sobald ich meine neue DSL Leitung habe werde ich wieder online fahren, dann bin ich auch bei euren Rennen dabei. Derzeit macht das ganze mit UMTS keinen Sinn
> 
> 
> Wie ist das eigentlich wenn ich Shift offline Spiele, werden dann die Zeiten übernommen wenn ich wieder on bin?



UMTS  Ich fühle mit dir, ich bin Kunde bei Vodablöd.


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. Mai 2011)

Also kann ich an meinen Rundenzeiten arbeiten wenn ich offline bin, hoffe doch das mein neuer wlan router bald da ist


Bin auch bei Vodafone, zum Glück nicht mehr lange


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (10. Mai 2011)

Ich bin bei "Kabel BW" gute Leitung aber super schlechter Support !


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (10. Mai 2011)

Achtung neue Infos auf der Startseite. 

(für alle Neuen Spieler unter uns)


----------



## Deimos (10. Mai 2011)

Sagt mal, tunt ihr eure Autos jeweils? Wenn ja, streckenspezifisch?

Habe das bisher nie angefasst, denke aber, dass da gerade bei mühsamen Strecken (London, grummel...) einiges rauszuholen wäre.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (10. Mai 2011)

Ich für meine Teil mache das. 
Nicht für jede Stecke aber tunen ja. 
Ich suche immer ein Setup welches für viel Strecken passt.
Und ja da kannst du noch den letzen Kick rausholen. 
Grade wie du sagst London, shanghai usw. da geht dann etwas mehr.

Was ich dir als Tipp geben kann ist, eine Einstellung im Fahrwerk zu unternehmen hier entscheidet sich sehr viel über Über und Untersteuern deines Fahrzeuges.
Und so kannst du in vielen engen Kurven einfach viel mehr rauskitzeln.

mfg EDDIE


----------



## FabulousBK81 (10. Mai 2011)

Auf jeden fall,rentiert sich das Tunnenbei mir ist keins mehr im orginal zustand und
was die strecken angeht da gibts die ein oder andere wo die übersetzung etwas länger
eingestellt ist als bei den andern...Nordschleife z.B.
Es dauert zwar immer ne gewisse zeit bis mann das perfekte setup zusammen hat aber
das ergebnis ist die mühe wert


----------



## bleedingme (11. Mai 2011)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Auf jeden fall,rentiert sich das Tunnenbei mir ist keins mehr im orginal zustand und
> was die strecken angeht da gibts die ein oder andere wo die übersetzung etwas länger
> eingestellt ist als bei den andern...Nordschleife z.B.
> Es dauert zwar immer ne gewisse zeit bis mann das perfekte setup zusammen hat aber
> das ergebnis ist die mühe wert



Hab ich gemerkt, bei den Zeiten die Du mit dem Lambo brennst...
Muß ich wohl doch mal mehr schrauben als nur an der Übersetzung und den Flügelchen.... aber ich bin doch sooo faul!

Hab mal die Gruppe D Rennen vom Karriereanfang neu sortiert - auch erstmal mit Faststandardsetup.
Wie zur Hölle fährt man denn in Miami ne 2:08er Zeit?


----------



## alm0st (11. Mai 2011)

Bisher hab ich nur fürs Driften Setups erstellt, wobei ich da auch noch nicht so wirklich fertig bin^^

Ansosnten werd ich bei Zeit und Gelegenheit auch für die Strecke welche zusammenstellen, aber für jedes Auto sicher nicht  Meine Garage ist jetzt schon randvoll mit allen möglichen Karren


----------



## cabmac (11. Mai 2011)

hmm, hab ich mich noch nicht getraut, da was dran rumzustellen, werd ich wohl lernen muessen, wenn ich euch da mal einheizen will


----------



## Goner (11. Mai 2011)




----------



## Goner (11. Mai 2011)

bleedingme schrieb:


> Hab ich gemerkt, bei den Zeiten die Du mit dem Lambo brennst...
> Muß ich wohl doch mal mehr schrauben als nur an der Übersetzung und den Flügelchen.... aber ich bin doch sooo faul!
> 
> Hab mal die Gruppe D Rennen vom Karriereanfang neu sortiert - auch erstmal mit Faststandardsetup.
> Wie zur Hölle fährt man denn in Miami ne 2:08er Zeit?


 
da muss ich dich enttäuschen...die zeiten hab ich grad neu sortiert...


----------



## FabulousBK81 (11. Mai 2011)

aaaa,jetzt muß ich mich heute echt noch an Nordschleife ranmachen


----------



## Goner (11. Mai 2011)

das erste rennen ging ja noch, aber das ganze danach nochmal bei nacht war echt ätzend....


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Mai 2011)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> aaaa,jetzt muß ich mich heute echt noch an Nordschleife ranmachen


 
Das Rennen in der Karriere hab ich dort noch nicht geschaft, immer macht das Auto auf halber Strecke schlapp


Noch steh ich glaub auf eins mit 6:25, mal schaun wie lange noch


----------



## trigg2 (11. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Noch steh ich glaub auf eins mit 6:25, mal schaun wie lange noch



Also von mir brauchst du keine Angst haben, die Nordschleife ist nicht so mein Ding. Wann wäre denn das nächste große Rennen? Bin erst in 14 tagen wieder online um Mitzufahren, den mit UMTS kann ich nicht mehr als um Zeiten Fahren.



mfg


----------



## Danger23 (11. Mai 2011)

Also um wirklich mithalten zu können geht es überhaupt nicht ohne Tuning. Vorallem sind manche Autos ohne Tuning unfahrbar. Das richtige Setup für die jeweiligen Autos kannst nur durch ausprobieren raus finden. Wobei es für jedes Auto auch anders eingestellt werden muss. Und ich verwende ein Setup für die meisten Strecken. Nur wenn ich bei einer Strecke merke das es nicht passt pass ich es für diese eine Strecke an.


----------



## trigg2 (11. Mai 2011)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Also um wirklich mithalten zu können geht es überhaupt nicht ohne Tuning. Vorallem sind manche Autos ohne Tuning unfahrbar. Das richtige Setup für die jeweiligen Autos kannst nur durch ausprobieren raus finden. Wobei es für jedes Auto auch anders eingestellt werden muss. Und ich verwende ein Setup für die meisten Strecken. Nur wenn ich bei einer Strecke merke das es nicht passt pass ich es für diese eine Strecke an.


 

Was ich an meinen  SLR 722 geschraubt habe nur um am ende ein besseres  Setup für mein Lambo zu finden und mich noch selbst zu überbieten. Ich glaube ich bin noch nicht am Ende. Da geht noch was.


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Mai 2011)

Da geht immer was, ich fahr nur so gerne auf der Nordschleife da dort jeder Fehler Zeit kostet und ich noch lange nicht soweit bin perfekt zu fahren.

UMTS ist schon mehr frust finde ich, wie ich mich freu wenn das ding bald weg ist


----------



## cabmac (11. Mai 2011)

Ihr muesst ja nicht in die Einzelheiten gehen (von wegen Betriebsgeheimnisse), aber wo fangt ihr denn mit dem Setups an? ich gehe ja mal von aus am Fahwerk von wegen Haerte etc.?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (12. Mai 2011)

Fahrwerk, Reifen, Bodenfreiheit, Gänge Anpresdruck. 
So in etwa finde ich es Sinnvoll.
Ich fahre nen Testrennen und stelle es dann wärend dessen ein. 
Geht wunderbar easy und man"n" kann gleich fühlen was er verstelt hat!

Am meisten bemerkst du die Druckstufen-einstellungen, diese Wirken sich extrem schnell auf Unter und Übersteuern aus.
Ich tendire mehr auf Untersteuern da die Wagen von Haus aus schon sehr Herklastig sind. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## FabulousBK81 (12. Mai 2011)

Goner schrieb:


> da muss ich dich enttäuschen...die zeiten hab ich grad neu sortiert...


Und wieder von vorneBis auf die Nachtstrecke bin ich wieder überall erster auf der NS...auch in der Werksklasse
beim Nachtrennen und beim Schnellen Rennen auch


----------



## Goner (12. Mai 2011)

wow, sehr fleissig....bin mir da nicht so sicher ob ich mir das nochmal an tue


----------



## Deimos (12. Mai 2011)

Zum Teil wirklich heftige Zeiten, die ihr da fahrt. Habe mal FabulousBK81s Zeit in Dubai zu knacken versucht... Komm nicht näher als ne gute Sekunde ran.

Mittlerweile habe ich - auf Level 17, wohlgemerkt - rausgefunden, dass die Karren eine Nitroeinspritzung haben  Ein OMG an mich und ein Hoffnungsschimmer, dass noch einige Zeiten pulverisiert werden 

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## cabmac (12. Mai 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Fahrwerk, Reifen, Bodenfreiheit, Gänge Anpresdruck.
> So in etwa finde ich es Sinnvoll.
> Ich fahre nen Testrennen und stelle es dann wärend dessen ein.
> Geht wunderbar easy und man"n" kann gleich fühlen was er verstelt hat!
> ...


 
Da hast du wohl recht mit der Hecklastigkeit, ich hab unter anderem einen M3 E30 voll getuned, der ist ueberhaupt nicht mehr zu baendigen,


----------



## Danger23 (12. Mai 2011)

Ja die Autos sind von Haus aus extrem Hecklastig. Leichte Hecklastigkeit kann ganz angenehm sein, aber nicht so viel. Und natürlich geht immer noch ein wenig. Es dauert schon eine Ewigkeit bis du auf manchen Strecken rausgefunden hast wie weit du auf die Curbs darfst. An manchen Stellen kannst ja voll drüber brettern an manchen Stellen wirst gleich dafür bestraft. Und dann kommt nach dazu das du nach einem Autowechsel wieder ein paar Runden brauchst bist du dich auf das Auto eingestellt hast. Und nach gut 1 1/2 Stunden geht auch nichts mehr. Dann ist die Konzentration am Ende.


----------



## Goner (12. Mai 2011)

jemand lust auf zocken heute abend???


----------



## FabulousBK81 (12. Mai 2011)

Also den Autolog verfluche ich langsam und die 1.1 Version auch!
Ich installiers jetzt wieder neu und belaß es bei der 1.0 Version...
@p3ngp3ng___schade das es nicht funktoniert hat,hätte gern gesehn
was dein TT taugt


----------



## kero81 (12. Mai 2011)

So gegen Acht hab ich vll. Zeit. Ich meld mich nochmal wenns bei mir klappt.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (13. Mai 2011)

*Sonntag ist es wider so weit, einer neuer Tag ein neues Glück. 
Wir wollen am Sonntag wider ein neues Event starten.
Start solte auch wider gegen 20Uhr sein. 
Weitere Infos im StartPost.

mfg EDDIE*


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Mai 2011)

Da ich mein DSL erst ab Mittwoch nutzen kann, wird es bei mir davor leider nichts. Und mit UMTS mache ich mir da sicher keine Freunde


----------



## kero81 (13. Mai 2011)

Ich spiele auch mit meinem UMTS. Kannst also ruhig auch kommen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Mai 2011)

Wenn das so ist werde ich es versuchen, kann aber vorher nichts versprechen


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (13. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Da ich mein DSL erst ab Mittwoch nutzen kann, wird es bei mir davor leider nichts. Und mit UMTS mache ich mir da sicher keine Freunde


 
He Chester das ist nicht schlimm ich denke mal das es erst richtig in fahrt kommen muss.
Also das wird nicht das letzte mal sein und wir werden mit der Zeit auch Events fahren wo wir uns dann auf wenige Stecken einigen. 
Mir schweben auch Events im Kopf rum wo nur bestimmte Autoklassen erlaubt werden sein. 
Zum Beispiel ein Japan Rennabend wo nur Japanische Auto fahren dürfen oder auch Ami oder German Car Day oder 10Runden Nordschleife alles sowas denkt mir zur Zeit.

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. Mai 2011)

Oder wir machen ein Art Meisterschaft auf verschiedenen Strecken, aber so ist deine Idee auch sehr gut


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (14. Mai 2011)

Jede Idee ist erwünscht. Ich freue mich über jeden Kopf der mitdenkt. 

Mfg EDDIE


----------



## Deimos (14. Mai 2011)

Yeah, Rennevent!  Wäre ich gerne dabei!

Wer hat denn letztes Mal gewonnen?

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (14. Mai 2011)

Keiner das war mehr Fun Race. 
Auf der Nordschleife war ich auf Platz 1
Auf dem Oval war es FabulousBK81mit seinem Lambo. 
Und danach war es wie gesagt Fun Race. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Goner (14. Mai 2011)

also die m6 challenge sollten wir mal wiederholen....


----------



## FabulousBK81 (15. Mai 2011)

Goner schrieb:


> also die m6 challenge sollten wir mal wiederholen....


aber ohne mich,die karre ist ohne tunning sowas vonich kann mich noch viel zu gut an letzten
sonntag erinnern


----------



## Goner (15. Mai 2011)

was ist eigentlich mit heute abend 20.00 uhr...???


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (15. Mai 2011)

Was soll damit sein ? 
Ich würde sagen das besprechen wir heute noch mal IM TS3 welche Rennen wir fahren und fürs nächste mal machen wir nen festen Plan in Form einer Umfrage. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (15. Mai 2011)

*NEUE Infos für Event Rennen heute Abend, bitte um Rückinfo/Feedback von euch!!! 



mfg EDDIE *


----------



## kero81 (15. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mit den STrecken/Autos einverstanden, klingt gut.  Dann bis später, ich bin ab 18.00 im TS.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (15. Mai 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit den STrecken/Autos einverstanden, klingt gut.  Dann bis später, ich bin ab 18.00 im TS.


 Ich auch ^^ dann können wir ja noch nen bisle labern. ^^

p.s Da warst du ja schneller als Meine Nachricht ^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Mai 2011)

Bin so kurz vor Acht on, hab aber leider kein TS


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (15. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Bin so kurz vor Acht on, hab aber leider kein TS


 Lade es dir doch runter kostet nichts und Server haben wir ja durch Kero ^^
daher mit TS wäre es schon besser einfach zum absprechen und der gleichen also TS ist sicher keine Pflicht aber macht alles leichter.

mfg EDDIE 

TeamSpeak 3 - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Goner (15. Mai 2011)

welche strecken?/welche autos? bin dann aber auch gegen 18 uhr im ts...


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (15. Mai 2011)

He Goner ^^ guck mal auf der Start-Seite. Dort findest du alle Infos

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Goner (15. Mai 2011)

ok, meinen schwager bring ich dann heute auch mit.....

hat die ganzen kisten schon einer von uns oder hab ich jetzt noch n wildes kaufen, tunen und testen vor mir...??!!


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (15. Mai 2011)

Na ja ich denke mal ich mache den Server heute Abend u. somit habe ich die Kisten schon alle gekauft.


mfg EDDIE

ps. nur den GT1 Wagen soltest du dir selbst kaufen.


----------



## Danger23 (15. Mai 2011)

Sorry ich kann heute Abend leider nicht, ich hab die nächste Woche drei große Prüfungen. Aber ab Ende nächster Woche bin ich auch wieder am Start. Dann werd ich auch wieder mal versuchen ein paar Zeiten zu schlagen. 
Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß und ein gutes Rennen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Mai 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Lade es dir doch runter kostet nichts und Server haben wir ja durch Kero ^^
> daher mit TS wäre es schon besser einfach zum absprechen und der gleichen also TS ist sicher keine Pflicht aber macht alles leichter.
> 
> mfg EDDIE
> ...


 

Ich muß mir erst wieder nen Headseat kaufen


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (15. Mai 2011)

Egal auch ihen Headset ist es besser...


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Mai 2011)

Also bei mir geht grad nichts, ich brauch auch hir im Forum gefühlte Stunden um eine Seite zu öffnen. Kann sich jeder denken wie das im Spiel ist


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (15. Mai 2011)

So war ein Schöner Abend auch wen wir hier Probleme hatten ohne Ende... 
@ Kero81 wo warst den ? Und kannst du pleas mal auf dem TS Chanel schauen weil FabulousBK81 kommt nicht mehr rein und bekommt eine Fehlermeldung er sei gebannt. 

@ Own3r du versuch mich noch mal zu adden... Aber da wir beide ja nicht lesen können konnte es auch nicht gehen.
Mein Online Name.: EDDIE_2Fast Mit einem "_" ^^*
Tja so kann das Leben spielen Brille Fielmann.

mfg EDDIE

ps. hoffe für EA das sie langsam Patch 2 bringen der die Fehler behebt ist ja echt hammer hart was da im Autolog abging heute.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (16. Mai 2011)

lol das kannste aber laut sagenich Verfluche diesen Autolog...
Und bei TS,als ich das neue update ausgefüht hatte und Keros adresse
eingefügte,hat es mich zwar verbunden aber irgendwas stimmte trotzdem
nicht...der Bann kam übrigens als ich im spiel war und nicht auf TS im hintergrund
reagiert hab?!

Achja...entweder Goner oder Own3r einer von euch hat ne Hammer lache


----------



## Goner (16. Mai 2011)

oh, der Bandenjäger ist auch schon wach....ja, war cool gestern, abgesehen von dem scheiss autolog und den ganzen anderen problemen....

aber das mit dem ts bei dir ist komisch....hab seit gestern auch die neue version drauf und keine probleme...


----------



## cabmac (16. Mai 2011)

Hmm, wuerde gerne mal mitmachen, vielleicht koennen wir ja Samstags abends mal was starten, sonntags ist das bei mir immer ein bisschen kompliziert. 
wer holt sich das neue DLC-Speedhunter?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (16. Mai 2011)

hmmm also ich glaub das liegt an der verbindung(lag),ich hab vielleicht 1x die Bande
berührt und das aber nicht mit absicht
@Cabmac___gibt es die Dlc`s jetzt doch für uns Pc`ler???


----------



## cabmac (16. Mai 2011)

also, hier in pcgameshardware wird davon gesprochen, dass es das neue DLC ab 17/05 nun auch fuer PCler gibt, jetzt hab ich aber mal im NFS-Forum geguckt, da wurde gesagt, des kommt def. fuer den PC, und nu hab ich wieder irgendwo gelesen, es kommt doch nicht fuer den PC, also wie jetzt???


----------



## FabulousBK81 (16. Mai 2011)

na was jetztbei den patch details steht ja auch was von nem DLC drinnen...
Lassen wir uns überraschen aber ich habe keine großen erwartungen mehr was EA
und den support für uns Pc`ler angeht!


----------



## kero81 (16. Mai 2011)

Hi Jungs,
sorry ich war eingepennt!   Fabulous gebannt??? Hmmm, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, ich bin der einzige der Bannen kann und ich habe ihn auf keinen Fall gebannt. Aber ich schau sicherhaitshalber nochmal im Webinterface nach. Ich geb dann bescheid ob er in der Bannliste ist/war.

Gruß
-Kero-

Edit:
Nee, die Bannliste ist leer. Versuchs nochmal ob du wieder die Meldung bekommst.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (16. Mai 2011)

also das steht bei mir da wenn ich auf verbinden gehe....

<22:10:19> Versuche zum Server auf 178.63.86.139 zu verbinden
<22:10:20> You are banned permanently.

Ich werd mal das alte TS wieder rauf machen und schaun ob`s dann
immer noch so ist.


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Mai 2011)

Wie schauts eigentlich mit einem neuem Patch aus, ist da schon was bekannt?

Wir können ja Sammstag noch einen Rennabend machen, hoffe da es bei mir geht. Bin zuletzt auch nicht rein gekommen


----------



## cabmac (16. Mai 2011)

da gibts anscheinend ne 1.02 aber nur fuer Konsolories....
ja wie gesagt, Samstag abends waere es fuer mich jedenfalls am besten von wegen online....


----------



## Goner (17. Mai 2011)

hört sich gut an, dann laßt uns aber nicht erst um 20.00uhr starten.....lieber 18.00uhr...dann haben wir noch genügend zeit probleme zu lösen.....


----------



## Deimos (17. Mai 2011)

Morgen!

Konnte leider am SO nicht dabei sein, hatte noch unerwarteten Besuch...

Nächsten SA könnts eventuell klappen, allerdings würde ich auch 18.00 Uhr bevorzugen. Nachher bin ich in der Regel weg.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. Mai 2011)

Hi-Ho alle zusammen!
Ja gerne schließe ich mich euch an, mein *Nickname in Shift 2* ist, welch Wunder, *brennmeister0815*
Schön, bei Gelegenheit ein paar gepflegte, faire Rennen zu veranstalten. Diesbezüglich habe ich heute den Thread "_Fairness bei Multiplayer Onlinerennen_" gestartet. Einfach mal 'reinklicken und posten, thx.
Mal schau'n wann ich wieder mit Shift 2 online bin, die Tage sieht's düster aus  Mein neues Lenkrad, Fanatec Porsche 911 GT3 RS - Version 2 schiebt derweil Langeweile  
_*Werbung Anfang*_
Fals Interesse besteht, meine Vorgängerzockerkurbel in der Version 1 steht bis diesen Sonntag (22. Mai) bei ebay unter der Artikelnummer: 290564578528 bzw. Verkäufernamen: robert-jeannette zum Verkauf. Dieses Angebot ist mehr als nur eine Alternative zum Gamepad, es ist die _Offenbarung_  
_*Werbung Ende*
_cya


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

Mein Motto hir, lieber fair verlieren als unfair gewinnen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. Mai 2011)

Da fühl' ich mich gleich wie zu Hause


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Da fühl' ich mich gleich wie zu Hause


 
Na wenn das so ist, wo bleibt mein Kaffee


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. Mai 2011)

Moooment, hier isser: 
*grins*
Oder schau' Dir mal den Anhang an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

Der war gut, also dann sehen wir uns ja bald auf der Strecke


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. Mai 2011)

Hmmm, diese Woche siehts bei mir terminlich finster aus- _The dark side of the Moon_ The Dark Side Of The Moon - Remastered: Pink Floyd: Amazon.de: Musik  Kommende Woche Montag abend könnt's was werden, dann lichtet es sich hoffentlich wieder...


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

Wir werden schon die Zeit finden für ein Rennen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. Mai 2011)

Yup  Von der Sache her bin ich eher 'ne "Nachteule" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ab der neunten Stunde des Nachmittages bin ich in der Regel online...


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

Das sollte ich auch auf die Reihe bekommen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. Mai 2011)

Übrigens: Rund um Oberstdorf ist 'ne schöne Ecke, war schon ein paar Mal in Startseite - Imbergbahn / Skiarena Steibis in Oberstaufen im Allgäu zum Ski laufen. 
Ähm, die Strecke "Alpental" ist nicht zufälligerweise bei Dir in der Nähe -> Heimvorteil


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

Nein leider nicht da fehlt auch etwas der Platz für, in Kempten hat Abt Audi seinen Hauptsitz

Ich fahr da lieber ins Söllereck

so und nun zurück zum Thema


----------



## cabmac (19. Mai 2011)

hehe, Fabulous, musst gerad mal grinsen, die ATS-Felgen, die du auf deinem Golf drauf hast, hab ich auch drauf, das warn noch Zeiten, da warn die Jungs alle geil drauf, auf die juuten ATS.....


----------



## kero81 (19. Mai 2011)

Meint ihr zufällig DIESE ATS Felgen?  Ich bin so froh das ich eine behalten hab. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

Das waren noch Zeiten, jeder wollte die Dinger haben


----------



## cabmac (19. Mai 2011)

jaaaa, Gott, die hatte ich ja ganz vergessen, DAS waren die Gölfi-Felgen schlechthin, die anderen die hatten wir mehr auf die Polos geschraubt, weiss noch 175/50/13, vorne 7x13 und hinten 8x13, und dann mit Koni-Gelb, 60mm tiefer minimun, ein Traum...


----------



## FabulousBK81 (20. Mai 2011)

cabmac schrieb:


> hehe, Fabulous, musst gerad mal grinsen, die ATS-Felgen, die du auf deinem Golf drauf hast, hab ich auch drauf, das warn noch Zeiten, da warn die Jungs alle geil drauf, auf die juuten ATS.....



Aufjeden fall,ich hatte zwar keinen Golf,dafür aber nen 2er Polo mit genau den Felgen
Edit: Kerodie Felge dageil...ich wollt mir diese woche schon nen rückspiegel bei mir montieren


----------



## cabmac (21. Mai 2011)

hehehe, @ Eddie @ Goner, hab ich euch noch mal eingeheizt auf der Biscayne Miami mit dem LAmbo: 1:31:885...

edit: seid ihr eigenltich immer im TS? oder wie verabredet ihr euch?


----------



## Goner (21. Mai 2011)

meist erst icq und dann ts......

morgen abend gegen 20.00 uhr wohl auch


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (22. Mai 2011)

Morgen na ja ich versuche so oft es geht im TS online zu sein.
Aber wer auf Nr. Sicher gehen möchte solte mich im ICQ adden den dort bin ich immer Online wen mein
PC an ist ! 

Wer auch ICQ nutzt und die Nr gern haben möchte PM an mich ^^*

Und mal ne Frage in die Runde wer von euch hat den heute Abend Zeit ? Lust ?

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Goner (22. Mai 2011)

denke schon das ich dabei bin...

gestern abend war ja gar nichts....um ehrlich zu sein ich war auch nicht on


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. Mai 2011)

Heute Abend bin ich wieder on, sollte also passen das ich dabei bin


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (22. Mai 2011)

*Neue Infos auf der Startseite!!!

Infos für das Rennen heute Abend sind hier zu finden... *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/need-speed/148119-need-speed-shift-2-freunde.html


*mfg EDDIE *


----------



## kero81 (22. Mai 2011)

Bin heute auch wieder dabei. Vielleicht versuche ich heute mal mein Lenkrad.


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. Mai 2011)

Eddie bist du bei deiner Zeit auf der Nordschleife mit Pad oder Lenkrad gefahren?


Ich weiß nicht warum, aber selbst wenn ich im Autolog bin kann ich keine anfragen annehmen


----------



## cabmac (22. Mai 2011)

och noeee, konnte schon wieder nicht dabeisein....


----------



## FabulousBK81 (23. Mai 2011)

Der Wille war da..... Aaahhhgott sei dank kenne ich niemanden der bei EA arbeitet,sonst würd ich
jetzt bei dem vor der türe stehn!
Nachdem ich alles ausprobiert hatte (Config datei gelöscht,neuer/alter G27treiber,neue/alte
G27software,spiel mit 1.0 und 1.1 version) blieb mir nichts mehr anderes übrig als neu aufsetzen.
Sooo "schnell"mal wieder alles wichtige installiert und was ist wenn ich ein rennen starte?!

Der selbe scheiß wie vorher,die kack lenkung reagiert wieder erst ab ca.180°,weder mit der logitech
software noch mir der ingame einstellungen kann ich es richtig einstellen...
Da alle anderen race games mit dem wheel ja wie gewohnt funktionieren muß es was mit Shift zu tun
haben
Das ist jetzt schon das zweite mal das ich probleme mit dem game habeein drittes mal werde ich`s
mir nicht mehr holen


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (23. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Eddie bist du bei deiner Zeit auf der Nordschleife mit Pad oder Lenkrad gefahren?
> 
> 
> Ich weiß nicht warum, aber selbst wenn ich im Autolog bin kann ich keine anfragen annehmen


 
Zu Frage Nr.1 Ich fahre nur mit Pad
Zu Frage Nr.2 Chester, du darfst bei einer Anfrage nicht im Autolog sein oder gewesen sein.
du musst in so einem Fall aus dem Spiel gehen und es neu starten. 
Darum sagen wir ja Ts ist immer besser da können wir dir helfen!
Wir sind zu 90% beim Spiel immer ALLE im TS zu finden.

mfg EDDIE

ps. Ich denke das die Zeiten noch besser werden, es soll iwan mal ein Lenkrad kommen aber dazu muss die Kohle erst stimmen daher ist erst mal X-Box360 Controller angesagt. 



@ FabulousBK81
Das werden wir auch noch iwi hinbekommen das es wider geht. 
Es war ja schon mal für dich fahrbar also muss es ja eigl. auch jetzt gehen. 

Psssss. Wenn ich richtig geschaut habe gestern sind einige Cheater Rekorde gelöscht wurden. 
Es schein also endlich am Spiel zu arbeiten.


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. Mai 2011)

Hab ab jetzt TS, sollte dann auch gehen. Wie kommt es das du auf Level 25 bist, dachte es geht nur bis 20


----------



## Deimos (23. Mai 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Zu Frage Nr.2 Chester, du darfst bei einer Anfrage nicht im Autolog sein oder gewesen sein.
> du musst in so einem Fall aus dem Spiel gehen und es neu starten.


 
Kleine Anmerkung hierzu: es reicht völlig, sich aus dem Autolog abzumelden und wieder anzumelden. Dann kriegt man die Einladung, resp. kann sie annehmen. Ein Neustart des Spiels ist nicht nötig.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## FabulousBK81 (23. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Wie kommt es das du auf Level 25 bist, dachte es geht nur bis 20



NoGripRacing :: NFS Shift 2 Downloads - Extra Levels - 21 to 30


----------



## Goner (23. Mai 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung hierzu: es reicht völlig, sich aus dem Autolog abzumelden und wieder anzumelden. Dann kriegt man die Einladung, resp. kann sie annehmen. Ein Neustart des Spiels ist nicht nötig.
> 
> das dachte ich bis vor kuzem auch noch, kannst aber knicken....darf mittlerweile auch immer schön brav n neustart des games machen....


----------



## Deimos (23. Mai 2011)

@*Goner*

Sicher? Wir (bruder, Kollege und ich) haben das mehrmals geprüft, und da hat die Abmeldung geholfen.
Aber verbuggt wie der Autolog ist, kann ja durchaus beides zutreffen 

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## FabulousBK81 (23. Mai 2011)

So,ich hab jetzt den fehler gefunden....mein profiel oder das savegame hat einen fehler
Mit meinem normalen savegame hab ich die probleme mit dem lenkrad und wenn ich dieses
dann aber lösche um neu anzufangen...dann sind aufeinmal keine autos mehr beim händler!
Und im offline modus funktionierts komischerweise aber auch nur mit dem neuen savegame
Ich checks nicht mehr
Es ist so zum kotzen!!!Wenn ich das gewußt hätte,wäre mir das game höchstens über eine
warez seite ins haus gekommen!
Ich könnt se schlagen diese h....söhne von EA


----------



## kero81 (24. Mai 2011)

Hehe, ruhig Brauner.  Leider ist das im Moment mit so ziemlich allen Spielen so die raus kommen. Alles Beta Versionen...


----------



## FabulousBK81 (24. Mai 2011)

Ja aber das ist doch nicht normalAls würde es nicht schon reichen das EA meinen
ersten Shift2 Key gesperrt hat,weil ich in meinem EA profiel das land von Deutschland
auf Österreich geändert hatte


----------



## Goner (24. Mai 2011)

ist aber wirklich nicht nachvollziehbar, warum hier jeder seine eigenen,an den key gebundenen bugs hat....

bei mir lief es ja von anfang an problemlos....später taktete nur bei shift 2 gelegentlich der CPU runter, was mittlerweile wieder weg ist und neuerdings gehts jetzt auch mit autologproblemen los.....

da bleibt dann immer nur die frage was einen am nächsten tag erwartet....


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Mai 2011)

> NoGripRacing :: NFS Shift 2 Downloads - Extra Levels - 21 to 30


Diesen Mod habe ich ebenfalls "installiert". Nur leider verhält es sich so, dass nun das Autolog instabil ist. Sobald ich ins Autolog gehe, stürzt das Spiel ab  Werd' mal schau'n, die Orginaldatei wieder 'rüberzubügeln und hoffen, dass dann Autolog nicht mehr zickt...


----------



## Goner (24. Mai 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Diesen Mod habe ich ebenfalls "installiert". Nur leider verhält es sich so, dass nun das Autolog instabil ist. Sobald ich ins Autolog gehe, stürzt das Spiel ab  Werd' mal schau'n, die Orginaldatei wieder 'rüberzubügeln und hoffen, dass dann Autolog nicht mehr zickt...



kannst glaug ich knicken....das gleiche prob hat mein schwager auch...haben schon alles versucht....den bug wirst du wohl behalten...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Mai 2011)

Goner schrieb:


> kannst glaug ich knicken....das gleiche prob hat mein schwager auch...haben schon alles versucht....den bug wirst du wohl behalten...


 Neeee!  M.E. hatte ich den Bug erst nach Anwendung des "Level 21-30" Mods  Kann mich aber auch täuschen, werd' mal die Orginaldatei nochmals anwenden- wenn ich mal dazu komme -> Keine Zeit, und davon reichlich


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (24. Mai 2011)

*Neue Infos für Rennen am 25.05.2011 im Startpost. 


mfg EDDIE *


----------



## FabulousBK81 (24. Mai 2011)

Mann mann mann,das spiel bringt mich noch um den verstand...Jetzt bin ich wieder soweit
das es wieder läuft,nur von ganz von vorne und das schräge ist auch das ich die autos von
der limited edition beim autohändler habe(besitze die standart version)und die komischen Dr.
Pepper Events sind auch gleich schon da?!Unlocker habe ich aber keinen benutzt...Ein Bug jagd
den anderen bei dem game
Sooo jetzt räume ich das feld halt wieder von hinten auf


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. Mai 2011)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Mann mann mann,das spiel bringt mich noch um den verstand...


 Bei dem ganzen Bug-Budenzauber steigt wohl die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass wir uns alle demnächst bei rFactor 2 Sim Racing game : coming soon to rFactor Central respektive Das Portal für virtuellen Motorsport in Deutschland - Home - Virtual Racing e.V. wiedersehen werden 
Ich hab's mit Shift 2 bisweilen _so_ satt


----------



## FabulousBK81 (25. Mai 2011)

Ja,auf rFactor2 freue ich mich auch schon aber das dauert ja leider noch
ne weile.Ich werd jetzt mal in Dirt 3 rein schnuppern aber das wird mir wohl
zu arg arcarde lastig sein


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. Mai 2011)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Ja,auf rFactor2 freue ich mich auch schon aber das dauert ja leider noch
> ne weile.Ich werd jetzt mal in Dirt 3 rein schnuppern aber das wird mir wohl
> zu arg arcarde lastig sein


 Genau _zu_ Arcade-lastig  Deswegen werde ich diesen Rennspieltitel ganz einfach ignorieren


----------



## FabulousBK81 (26. Mai 2011)

Mumble,schick mal den link von dem Mod da!


----------



## AchtBit (26. Mai 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Diesen Mod habe ich ebenfalls "installiert". Nur leider verhält es sich so, dass nun das Autolog instabil ist. Sobald ich ins Autolog gehe, stürzt das Spiel ab  Werd' mal schau'n, die Orginaldatei wieder 'rüberzubügeln und hoffen, dass dann Autolog nicht mehr zickt...



Nö, ich kann dir versichern, dass der Mod nicht das Autolog beeinflusst..

Was ist eigentlich das Problem mit dem Autolog, ausser dass es nur halb fertig ist??? Bei mir ist das noch nie abgewienert. Das was an Optionen vorhanden ist, geht auch eigentlich alles, soweit ich das jetzt mal sagen kann.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. Mai 2011)

*@Achtbit:* Woraus schließt Du, dass der Mod das Autolog nicht beeinflusst? O.K. grundlegend läuft die modifizierte Datei unabhängig vom Autolog. Aber ich könnte _schwören_, dass anfangs Autolog stabil lief...  Natürlich kann ich mich auch täuschen- irren ist nur zu menschlich  Tja und nu? Wenn ich einen Mitspieler adden bzw. einem Freundschaftsrennen teilnehmen möchte, gucke ich in die Röhre  Alleine schon bei dem Gedanken... Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass der zweite Patch auch in Sachen Autolog Verbesserungen bringen soll, oder  *@Allle:* Würd' ja gerne mit euch _fairen_ Fahrern ein paar gepflegte Runden drehen, hm  
Mein Nickname zum adden: brennmeister0815
thx & cya


----------



## AchtBit (26. Mai 2011)

daraus , dass ich Lv 26 bin und Autolog bei mir noch nie abgekackt hat.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. Mai 2011)

Jetzt bin ich an dem Punkt, wo ich mir 'nen Seil nehme und mich erschieße  Neee, besser: Mit 'ner Kalaschnikow bei Sligtly Mad/EA vorbei schauen  Jetzt sitz' ich hier mit 'nem buggy Autolog  Lässt sich das _irgendwie_ in Eigenregie beheben  Abgesehen von "Spiel deinstallieren und in die Tonne kloppen"...


----------



## Goner (26. Mai 2011)

nö...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. Mai 2011)

*Grrrrrrrrrrmpf*  Es spricht _immer mehr_ für rFactor 2 Sim Racing game : coming soon to rFactor Central


----------



## FabulousBK81 (26. Mai 2011)

Oh mann wie ich das kenneWas funktiioniert bei deinem Autolog nicht?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. Mai 2011)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Oh mann wie ich das kenneWas funktiioniert bei deinem Autolog nicht?


 Alles normal: Spiel starten, Hauptmenü erscheint- das Leben ist schön 
Alles buggy: Klick auf Autolog, das Menü erscheint, zirka 3-4 Sekunden später ohne weitere Aktion von meiner Seite stürzt das Spiel ab (Shift2.exe hat ein Problem verursacht...) und das war's- an dieser Stelle ist das Leben nicht mehr so schön 
Ansonsten läuft alles, kann Online-Rennen stundenlang spielen, die Kampagne weiter vorantreiben...
*Edit*
Es _muss_ wohl an einer korrupten Datei liegen- nur _welche_?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (27. Mai 2011)

Hmm,diesen Autolog fehler hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie aber von spiel zu spiel
ändern sich bei mir die Bugs...z.B. der Intro-sound,die Sprachausgabe und seit gestern
Abend hatte ich auf einmal alle Felder mit meinen zeiten nicht mehr da stehen...
Langsam ist es echt nicht mehr lustig,was zur Hölle denken sich die Entwickler dabei
wenn sie so ein game freigeben


----------



## Goner (27. Mai 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Alles normal: Spiel starten, Hauptmenü erscheint- das Leben ist schön
> Alles buggy: Klick auf Autolog, das Menü erscheint, zirka 3-4 Sekunden später ohne weitere Aktion von meiner Seite stürzt das Spiel ab (Shift2.exe hat ein Problem verursacht...) und das war's- an dieser Stelle ist das Leben nicht mehr so schön
> Ansonsten läuft alles, kann Online-Rennen stundenlang spielen, die Kampagne weiter vorantreiben...
> *Edit*
> Es _muss_ wohl an einer korrupten Datei liegen- nur _welche_?



das problem hat mein schwager auch schon von anfang...haben schon richtig viel probiert...

neuinstallation, freundschaften kündigen und wieder annehmen...er hat sogar sein system neu aufgesetzt...,leider alles umsonst...


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (28. Mai 2011)

*NEW EVENT

* *28.05.2011*

 *Hallo an alle Racer*
 
*Am **01.06.2011* heißen wir euch alle wieder Willkommen, 
zu einem weiteren Rennabend. 



*Das Event*

Nach Möglichkeit wollen wir um *18.30/19.00Uhr starten*. 
Für Fragen stehen wir um ca. *18Uhr* im *TS3* gern zur Verfügung,.

Es werden mehrere *Klassen* im Laufe des Abend gefahren. 
Von Normal bis Highspeed werden wir also nichts außer Acht lassen.
Alle Strecken werden wir live im *TS* besprechen und abstimmen, 
genauso die Autos.

Es sind Rennen geplant in denen jeder mit seinen eigenen Autos an den Start gehen darf. 
Aber auch in Planung sind Rennen wo jeder Spieler dass selbe Auto fährt/fahren muss. 



*Das Eröffnungs-Rennen soll ganz im Zeichen der Reisbrenner stehen. *


  - Automarke – *Nur Japanische *
- 5 Runden Nordschleife
- Autos in Klasse B mit *max.* *1400Punkten* getunt (aus Gründen der Fairness)
 [FONT=&quot]- Der Werksumbau ist in diesem Rennen nicht erlaubt. 


Wir hoffe auf große Anteilnahme und wünsche euch viel Spaß beim heizen. 


*Auch zu finden im Startpost!!! *
 [/FONT]


----------



## Goner (28. Mai 2011)

@ Fabulous:

an übe mal noch ein wenig auf der Nordschleife....

P.S.: habs auch mal mit der Bande probiert


----------



## kero81 (28. Mai 2011)

Kann sein das ich Mittwoch erst später zuhause bin wegen Training. Werde dann aber noch mitspielen, wird ja besimmt wieder ein längerer Abend.


----------



## Danger23 (28. Mai 2011)

Ok passt. Da werd ich dann auch mal am Start sein. Freu mich schon drauf.

Edith sagt: Kann der Japaner auch Retro sein?  Und gibt es sonst noch bestimmte Autos die ich brauche? Nur damit ich mal weiß welche Autos ich mir kaufen muss da ich im Moment etwas knapp bei Kasse im Spiel bin. Hab mir den Gumpert Apollo mit Werksumbau gegönnt und der war nicht ganz billig.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (29. Mai 2011)

Goner schrieb:


> @ Fabulous:
> 
> an übe mal noch ein wenig auf der Nordschleife....
> 
> P.S.: habs auch mal mit der Bande probiert



Uiuiuiui,nicht schlechtda werde ich mich mal morgen nach der Arbeit
und dem F1Rennen ran machen!
Ich war jetzt gerade beim Tunner mit dem Gumbert aber ich komm einfach
nicht über 300kmh
Wieviel rennt deiner?


----------



## Goner (29. Mai 2011)

du kommst nicht über die 300..?? meiner läuft 317....


----------



## FabulousBK81 (29. Mai 2011)

Ok,dann muß ich mich nochmal an die einstellungen machen...
danke für die info


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (29. Mai 2011)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Ok passt. Da werd ich dann auch mal am Start sein. Freu mich schon drauf.
> 
> Edith sagt: Kann der Japaner auch Retro sein?  Und gibt es sonst noch bestimmte Autos die ich brauche? Nur damit ich mal weiß welche Autos ich mir kaufen muss da ich im Moment etwas knapp bei Kasse im Spiel bin. Hab mir den Gumpert Apollo mit Werksumbau gegönnt und der war nicht ganz billig.


 
JA du darfst auch Retro Autos nehmen aber halt nur wen sie Japaner sind!!!
MAX 1400Punkte beim Tuning haben und keinen Werksumbau besitzen. 

Was du sonst noch für Autos brauchst mhh kann ich so nicht sagen das machen wir meist live aus. 
Ich denke aber mal wir werden uns viel in den Klassen C/B/A befinden. 

*Achtung!!!*

Wer Lust hat kann auch heute schon mitfahren. 
Um ca. 19Uhr wollen wir nen kleines Fun-Rennen fahren.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (29. Mai 2011)

@Goner___wo bleibt dein Konter?


----------



## trigg2 (29. Mai 2011)

so hab nun mein ersten Ausdauer Rennen in der Karriere hinter mir. Da wird man ja richtig  im Kopf. Aber ich muss sagen es hat trotzdem Spass gemacht. Ich weiß nicht ob es euch schon Aufgefallen ist, sie haben sogar die richtige Abnutzung der Bremsen Simuliert, und das ist wirklich selten im Genre. Ich musste dann schon weit vor dem eigentlichen Bremspunkt runter vom Gas um nicht im Kies und sonstigen Strecken Begrenzungen zu landen.
Dafür gibt es von mir ein . Mal sehen wie es Dirt 3 macht. werde es mir in der laufenden nächsten Woche holen. Und Ihr?

@Race today: Tut mir Leid Jungs, das wir mehr oder weniger Blechkontakt hatten heute. War nicht meine Absicht, denn ich fahre gerne diszipliniert. Wir sind uns da schön in die Eigene Ideallinie gekommen.

Bei mir geht es vermutlich erst wieder am Fr. Ich wäre gern dabei.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Mai 2011)

Goner schrieb:


> das problem hat mein schwager auch schon von anfang...haben schon richtig viel probiert...neuinstallation, freundschaften kündigen und wieder annehmen...er hat sogar sein system neu aufgesetzt...,leider alles umsonst...


 F***-Verdammt  Ist ja zum  Danke für Deinen Hinweis! Dann werde ich wohl mit dem ver-bug-ten Autolog leben müssen. Diese Verschlimmbesserung zu Shift 1 ist mal wieder typisch EA  Und ihr heizt ohne mich rundherum  Gibt es zu *rFactor* 2 schon einen -wagen- Veröffentlichungstermin? Jaja, "coming soon"


----------



## Katamaranoid (30. Mai 2011)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Kleine Rückmeldung von mir wieder, bezüglich  meiner Probleme mit dem Game. Ich habe jetzt sämtliche  Steuerungseinstellungen ausprobiert, sowohl über Treiber als auch übers  Spiel selber. Ausserdem Mods etc ausprobiert usw.
> Ich habe ja wie  vorher schon gesagt, meinen PC neu aufgesetzt und das spiel + Logitech  Profiler neu installiert, aber immer noch hab ich Probleme mit der  Steuerung... es ist einfach unglaublich -.-
> Ich fahre in eine Kurve;  plötzliches einsetzen von lenkwiderstand ODER plötzliches aufhören vom  Lenkwiderstand... meist passiert natürlich folgendes: RUTSCH-  Gegenlenken-massiv Zeitverlieren ODER RUTSCH-Mauer.
> Somit wird dieses Spiel entweder in den Schrank gelegt.. oder verkauft. Ich hab echt die Schnauze voll.


 


EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> He komm dich bitte mal zu uns  "http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/need-speed/148119-need-speed-shift-2-freunde.html"  NFS Shift Freunde.
> Unser  FabulousBK81 hatte auch solche Probleme möglich das er dir da helfen kann.
> 
> mfg EDDIE



Hi Eddie,
Dann mach ich das mal. ^^


----------



## Danger23 (30. Mai 2011)

Danke Eddie für die Info. Hab mir jetzt ein Japaner in der B Klasse bis max 1400 zugelegt. Bzw. eigentlich zwei Japaner die knapp unter 1400 sind und mit beiden bin ich ganz zufrieden, zumindest was das Handling anbelangt der Rest werden wir ja sehen. 
Ja hab eh einige Autos in der Klasse C/B/A. Aber natürlich nicht jedes aber können uns ja dann absprechen womit wir fahren. Werd halt schauen das ich Ingame noch zu ein wenig Geld komme. Leider hab ich beim Levelsprung kein Geld bkommen .


----------



## mumble_GLL (30. Mai 2011)

@EDDIE

Hier sind die restlichen 3 umgewandelten JPEG-Bilder. Ich hatte zwar mehr Bilder gemacht aber die waren eig. doppelt oder zumindest nur minimal anders.
Kannst sie ja an den Startpost hängen.

P.S. Bis gleich im TS und Shift(2)


----------



## FabulousBK81 (30. Mai 2011)

*@Katamaranoid....das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an bei dir.Ich hatte kurzfristig auch ein
ähnliches problem mit meinem g27.
Die ersten 3 wochen hatte ich keine bug`s im game aber dann ging auf einmal die lenkung
nicht mehr richtig...damit meine ich das die lenkung erst reagiert hatte als ich schon ca.1
viertel des wheels gedreht hatte.
Weder neue/alte logitech treiber oder software haben was verändert...das game mit oder
oder ohne patch machte auch keinen unterschied...da das löschen der config datei auch nichts
gebracht hatte machte ich mich dran das windows neu zu installieren.
Leider war der fehler danach immer noch da
Was am ende aber bei mir geholfen hat,war das löschen des ganzen profiel`s...jetzt bin ich zwar 
wieder bei 0% aber dafür gehts wieder und zum glück hat es meine strecken-rekorde online gespeichert
Probier doch mal das mit dem löschen des profiel`s,falls du es nicht eh schon gemacht hast....toi,toi,toi

*


----------



## Katamaranoid (31. Mai 2011)

hey, das mit dem Profil löschen hat auch nichts gebracht, denn ich hatte ja auch meinen ganzen PC neu aufgesetzt. Das dumme ist nur, dass mein Lenkrad jetzt auch zusammen mit dem Logitech Profiler spinnt... -.- 
Sobald ich auf "Spielsteuerungen-> Eigenschaften gehe, habe ich überhaupt keinen Lenkwiderstand mehr. erst nachdem ich das Fenster wieder geschlossen habe, ist der eingestellte Lenkwiderstand vorhanden.
Das Spiel selbst habe ich aber mittlerweile irgendwie Steuerbar gekriegt. es ist zwar immernoch nicht gut, aber Steuerbar und Spass macht es. Ist bei dir die Steuerung jetzt okay? Bzw gut oder schlecht?

Ich hab echt mittlerweile schiss, dass vllt mein Lenkrad kaputt ist... -.-


----------



## cabmac (31. Mai 2011)

moin, News : Need for Speed: Shift 2 - EA liefert DLCs für den PC nach - ea electronic arts, facebook, dlc, need for speed shift 2 , die Legends werd ich mir auf jeden Fall zulegen


----------



## FabulousBK81 (31. Mai 2011)

Also mein wheel paßt wieder wie angegossen zu shift2...aber wie schauts bei dir mit
anderen race games aus...spinnt da die lenkung auch?


----------



## Danger23 (31. Mai 2011)

@ Katamaranoid: Deine Probleme hören sich sehr nach einem Problem mit dem Lenkrad selber an. Da ja alles nichts gebracht hat. Probier mal ein anderes Spiel aus. Was du auch probieren kannst ist verschiedene USB Stecker. Vielleicht bekommt auch das Lenkrad zuwenig Strom.


----------



## Katamaranoid (31. Mai 2011)

Da ich meinen PC neu aufgesetzt hab, hab ich im moment keine anderen Racing games installiert. Ich installiere jetzt dann demnächst mal wieder Dirt 2 und berichte.
Im moment ist die Steuerung von Shift 2 aber Okay. Mittlerweile habe ich es so hingekriegt, dass ich die Autos präzise Steuern kann und sogar die Rückmeldung vom Lenkrad, wenn mein Auto ins rutschen kommt ist gut. 
Allerdings ist mein FFB immer noch unrealistisch Schwach. Wie ist denn das FFB bei euch anderen G27 Nutzern ? Um ehrlich zu sein hatte ich in keinem Spiel bisher ein wirklich unglaublich starkes FFB. VLt ist ja wirklich mein Lenkrad von Anfang an schon kaputt gewesen ... ? Denn in manchen Foren hatten User auch gemeint, dass die Zentrierfeder bei 40% schon wirklich schwer zu drehen ist. Ich habe sie im moment bei 130 % und empfinde es als angenehm. 
Oder bin ich einfach nur zu stark ?  

Wenn dem so sein sollte, dass mein Lenkrad kaputt wäre, dann hätte ich noch eine Frage: Ich habe mein Lenkrad online beim Versandhandel "redcoon" gekauft. Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie es bei denen mit Garantieabwicklung etc. aussieht ? Denn ich habe das G27 noch keine 2 Jahre... grob geschätzt vllt 1 Jahr. Da müsste eigentlich noch garantie drauf sein.

Edit: Mir fällt grade ein: Bevor ich meinen PC neu aufgesetzt habe, habe ich die Lenkung im Spiel Dirt 2 getestet. Da war sie im Gegensatz zu shift okay.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. Juni 2011)

*@Katamaranoid:* Resümee- Logitech G27 + Shift 2 = u.U. Probleme 
Wenigstens die Kombination Spiel + Lenkrad Fanatec Porsche 911 GT3 RS (Version 2) funktioniert bei mir ohne Probleme. Nach wie vor macht mir aber das (blöde!) Autolog Kopfschmerzen. Wenn ich mal Zeit und Muße habe, werde ich das Spiel neu installieren. Für den Fall, dass es dann immer noch nicht richtig läuft, sende ich EA/Slightly Mad "Liebesgrüße aus Moskau" 
_...wann erscheint endlich rFactor 2..._
Edit:
Ich hab' gute Kontakte zu "Moskau Inkasso". Die schicken den vorgenannten Verantwortlichen ein paar "freundliche" Herren (Schrankwandstatur, schwarze Lederjacken, Sonnenbrillen, Fleischmütze) vorbei, welche im Namen aller verärgerter Spieler denen mit ausgedienten Lenkrädern (auch Logitech ) das elfte Gebot "Du sollst keine verbuggten Spiele veröffentlichen" einprügeln


----------



## FabulousBK81 (1. Juni 2011)

looool "Moskau Inkasso" der war gut


----------



## cabmac (1. Juni 2011)

also, ich hab bis jetzt keine nennesnwerte Probleme mit dem G27 gehabt, kann auch eure nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Ich z.b. hab die Zentrierfeder auf 70%, was ich als angenehm empfinde, d.h. nicht zu stark und nicht zu schwach. 
Ueber die Staerke des FBB`s kann ich irgendwie noch nichts zu sagen, da das G27 mein erstes Lenkrad ueberhaupt ist und somit auch keine Erfahrung hab.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. Juni 2011)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> looool "Moskau Inkasso" der war gut


 Ich meine das _ernst_ *räusper* 
Übrigens -> Need for Speed Shift 2 – SRT Video Review » VirtualR – Sim Racing News  (Fanboys ?)

Übrigens, die Zweite -> rFactor 2 – New Track Progress Report » VirtualR – Sim Racing News *@ EA/SlightyMad:* _*This is real Racing*_  So schnell falle ich _nicht_ mehr auf das Marketing-Bla-Bla 'rein


----------



## Danger23 (1. Juni 2011)

Das mit dem FFB ist bei Shift 2 wirklich etwas schwach. Ich nutze das Logitech Momo Racing und das FFB ist wirklich sehr schwach. Das ist bei Dirt2 und anderen Rennspielen deutlich besser. Ansonsten muss ich sagen ist die Steuerung ok, aber es gibt manche Autos die sind einfach unfahrbar. Die schaff ich nicht mal mit allen Fahrerhilfen eingeschaltet zu fahren. Aber ansonsten find ich das Spiel ganz ok, natürlich wirkliche Racing Simulation ist es nicht, aber das wahr wohl auch gar nicht die Absicht von EA. 

Auf rFactor 2 freu ich mich auch schon. Bin sehr gespannt wie das wird.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. Juni 2011)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten find ich das Spiel ganz ok, natürlich wirkliche Racing Simulation ist es nicht, aber das wahr wohl auch gar nicht die Absicht von EA.


Webespruch von EA: *This is real Racing* -> Store | Need for Speed Racing Game Zitat: "SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED stellt dein Fahrkönnen auf die ultimative,  nervenzerreißende Probe, wenn du dich ans Steuer dieses extrem  realistischen und mitreißenden Rennspiels setzt. Die beeindruckend authentische Physik, wirklichkeitsnahe  Verschleißerscheinungen an Wagen und Strecken sowie ein irrwitziger  Geschwindigkeitseindruck versetzen dich in Verbindung mit der völlig  neuen Helmkamera mitten ins Geschehen. Spüre jede Schramme, jede  Erschütterung und jedes Reifenquietschen in deinem atemlosen Kampf bis  zur Ziellinie."
Und weiter: "Aber mit der karierten Flagge ist es noch nicht vorbei, denn SHIFT 2  UNLEASHED verfügt über das _*fortschrittliche Autolog*_: _*Dieses System setzt  neue Gameplay-Maßstäbe*_ (), indem du dynamisch und in Echtzeit  Karrierestatistiken, Fahrerprofile, Bilder, Videos und persönliche  Rekorde mit deinen Freunden teilen und vergleichen kannst." <- Wenn es denn mal bugfrei wäre 



Danger23 schrieb:


> Auf rFactor 2 freu ich mich auch schon. Bin sehr gespannt wie das wird.


Besser als Shift 2- _viel_ besser!


----------



## Danger23 (1. Juni 2011)

Naja Werbesprüchen darf man nicht ganz trauen. Ein muss man aber sagen, die Helmkamera sorgt schon für ein gewissen mittendrinnen Gefühl. Ok zum Bestzeiten fahren find ich sie nicht ganz ideal aber ansonsten wirklich eine coole Sache. Verschleiß kann ich auch bestätigen. Find ich gut gemacht, die Fahrphysik ist ok aber nicht herausragend. Und die Idee von Autolog ist auch ganz gut, leider ist die Umsetzung etwas mangelhaft. Hab am Anfang mal ewig gebraucht bis ich finde wo ich die Freunde einladen kann und so weiter. 

Das rFactor 2 gut wird ist klar. Der Vorgänger ist ja schon nicht schlecht. Vorallem gefällt mir an dem Spiel das es sehr Moddingfreundlich ist. Ich hoff das wird beim zweiten Teil auch so sein.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. Juni 2011)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Das rFactor 2 gut wird ist klar. Der Vorgänger ist ja schon nicht schlecht. Vorallem gefällt mir an dem Spiel das es sehr Moddingfreundlich ist. Ich hoff das wird beim zweiten Teil auch so sein.


 _Ohne_ Marketing-Bla-Bla kann man davon ausgehen, dass rFactor 2 mindestens genauso Modding-freundlich wird. Das Spiel _lebt_ geradezu davon...  Den Online-Modus schätze ich ebenfalls insgesamt als besser wie bei Shift 2 ein <- Damit wir wieder die Kurve zum Thema bekommen, wir sind ganz schön  abgedriftet...


----------



## cabmac (1. Juni 2011)

ich seh uns schon alle umziehen @rfactor, hehehe


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. Juni 2011)

cabmac schrieb:


> ich seh uns schon alle umziehen @rfactor, hehehe


 ganz recht  Aber achtung ->  Vielleicht sollten wir einen eigenen Thread für rFactor 2 aufmachen...


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. Juni 2011)

cabmac schrieb:


> ich seh uns schon alle umziehen @rfactor, hehehe


 
Nein, ich z.B nicht!
Ich finde das Game "rfactor" nicht so dolle. 
Die Grafik - ist für mich ein No Go!!!
Ob das Spiel von der Steuerung besser/schlechter wird möchte ich nicht kommentieren.

Errinerung ... an heute Abend...19Uhr





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danger23 (1. Juni 2011)

Ja Eddie bin dabei. Werd jetzt noch schnell was essen, bin erst gerade heim gekommen und dann komm ich in Teamspeak.


----------



## mumble_GLL (2. Juni 2011)

Hier noch einige Screens von mir


----------



## mumble_GLL (2. Juni 2011)

@Eddie

bin wieder dabei


----------



## Katamaranoid (2. Juni 2011)

wenn ihr das nächste mal im TS seid, sagt mir bitte bescheid, vllt kann mir ja da einer helfen bezüglich meines lenkradproblems ^^


----------



## Danger23 (2. Juni 2011)

Die Screens sind richtig gut geworden. War echt lustig mit Euch. Schade war nur das ich so einen schlechten Ping hatte. Hab echt keine Ahnung woran das liegt.


----------



## Deimos (2. Juni 2011)

Jemand am zocken? Eddies schnellste Zeit auf Dakota GP ist passé...


----------



## kero81 (2. Juni 2011)

BOOAH!!! Eddie, es hat lange gedauert, aber jetzt isses soweit. Ich hab deinen Rekord aufm Millenium Ring gebrochen. War ein hartes Stück Arbeit, ich glaube ich bin jetzt am maximum für diese Strecke angekommen. Es sei denn du brichst den Rekord nochmal. Dann muss ich weiter Trainieren. 

Wann fahrt ihr wieder und seit im TS?

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## FabulousBK81 (2. Juni 2011)

Heute Abend,so um 19 uhr ca.....


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (2. Juni 2011)

@ Kero 
Drift bin ich wider die Nr.1

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Goner (3. Juni 2011)

und daran werde ich nichts ändern...


----------



## kero81 (3. Juni 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> @ Kero
> Drift bin ich wider die Nr.1
> 
> mfg EDDIE


 
WAAAAAAAS?!?  Is nich dein Ernst oder?! Oh Mann, ich packs ned, wir landen noch bei den 4000... 

Na dann werde ich mich mal dran begeben. 

Gruß
-Kero-

P.s. Sorry das ich gestern nicht da war, hatte Besuch.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (4. Juni 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> WAAAAAAAS?!?  Is nich dein Ernst oder?! Oh Mann, ich packs ned, wir landen noch bei den 4000...
> 
> Na dann werde ich mich mal dran begeben.
> 
> ...




Guten Morgen Kero,
deine Drifts sind super aber ich bin wider auf Platz Nr.1 ^^*
Aber echt hammer schwer auf London und dem Oval.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. Juni 2011)

*NEW EVENT* 


05.06.2011 

*Ein neues Event steht vor der Tür!*

Am *08.06.2011* ist es wieder so weit, für eine neue Runde auf der Strecke unter Freunden.
Um *19.00Uhr* soll es wieder starten, wie üblich stehen wir für Fragen und Hilfeleistungen ab 18Uhr im TS3 bereit. 

Alle Rennen werden wieder live im TS3 besprochen und abgestimmt. 



Wir würden uns über eine große Anteilnahme freuen und wünschen euch allen viel Spaß beim zocken.  



Alle Infos auch im Startpost zu finde. 


mfg EDDIE


----------



## Goner (6. Juni 2011)

hört sich gut an...bin ich dabei....


----------



## cabmac (6. Juni 2011)

jaa, diesmal bin ich auch dabei, meine Frau und Tochter fahren morgen bis Donnerstag zu meiner Schwiegermutter, d.h. im Klartext, STURMFREI


----------



## FabulousBK81 (6. Juni 2011)

Nice,der BandenKing wird auch am Start sein 
@cabmac___Richtig Sodas mußt du ausnutzen
wenn die Frauen schon mal ausgeflogen sind


----------



## Goner (9. Juni 2011)

sooo...neue zeit für die nordschleife....


----------



## FabulousBK81 (9. Juni 2011)

nicht schlecht...jetzt muß ich mich aber echt mal ein bißchen anstrengen
so kann das nicht stehen bleiben


----------



## Goner (10. Juni 2011)

@Fabulous... versuch macht klug...bleibt nur die frage ob ein koch auch zum rennfahrer taugt


----------



## FabulousBK81 (10. Juni 2011)

loool...wart ab  da koch macht geschnetzeltes aus deinen zeiten
Dann hast du den Salat


----------



## Goner (10. Juni 2011)

nee lass mal gut sein....salat reizt mich zur zeit nicht....


----------



## kero81 (11. Juni 2011)

Hey Jungs,
ich wünsch euch ein paar schöne Tage! Werde evtl. am Sonntag abend wieder spielen. Vielleicht sieht/hört man sich ja dann. 

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (12. Juni 2011)

INFO 


Wer Lust hat, wir sind im TS3... und fahren Rennen einfach Online kommen.


----------



## Goner (12. Juni 2011)

sind eh wieder nur wir online....


----------



## FabulousBK81 (13. Juni 2011)

Sorry Guys,wollte eigentlich auch ne runde zocken aber leider
gottes brauch ich nen plus punkt bei meiner freundin und mußte
deshalb mal einen schönenabend zu zweit verbringen....
Di,Mi hab ich sonst erst wieder zeit,dann sind auch deine Zeiten
fällig@PingPong


----------



## Goner (13. Juni 2011)

Hättest doch was sagen können, dann hätten wir, deine guten Freunde,uns um den +Punkt bei deiner Freundin gekümmert

meine Zeiten sind in Sicherheit @Koch am Bratzwuurststand


----------



## FabulousBK81 (13. Juni 2011)

Uiuiuiui,Ach Herrlich wenn mann solche Freunde hatAber das Angebot klingt eigentlich
nicht schlecht...ihr könnts ma ja denn teil mit der Schleimmerei oder GefühlsDuselei abnehmen
Den rest schaffe ich schon selber
Und was die Zeiten angeht...da ich ja jetzt zwei tage frei habe und die alte im moment nix mehr
zu meckern hatist genug zeit über um mich wieder a`la Bande auf platz eins zu katapultieren


----------



## kero81 (13. Juni 2011)

Bei mir war heute auch nix mit zocken. War bei der buckeligen Verwandschaft und den rest vom Tag hab ich meinen Rausch auskuriert. Baäh Rose is nix gutes am Tag danach...  Wünsch euch nu ruhige Woche und das schnell wieder Freitag wird. 

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Goner (14. Juni 2011)

also meine Verwandtschaft ist nicht bucklig, sondern eher alt und bauchig.....


----------



## cabmac (14. Juni 2011)

Moin, so, bin wieder dabei, habe in den letzten Tagen an meiner Kiste (PC) rumgeschraubt und etwas aktualisiert, der Mist dabei ist, dass ich Dussel, keine Sicherheitskopie der SG gemacht habe, System neu aufgespielt, also im Klarext, nachdem ich nun gerade wieder Shift installiert hab wieder bei Null angekommen bin, Na schoen, muss ich morgen halt mal ran....


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Juni 2011)

Warum alles nochmal durchdaddeln? Man nehme... nein, nicht Dr. Oetker! Ein fertiges Savegame!

Shift 2: Ultimate SaveGame
NFS-Planet - Need for Speed The Run, Shift 2 Unleashed, World

bzw.

http://www.nfsplanet.com/download_sel.php?file=nfsshift2/files/shift2_ultimate_savegame_v1_0.zip&key=50948b1b32bd9224ccafa49708d81b27〈=ger

Beim nächsten Spielstart einfach Deine Logindaten 'reinhämmern, und der Spielstand ist Deiner  Hat bei mir wunderbar funktioniert 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## mumble_GLL (15. Juni 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Warum alles nochmal durchdaddeln? Man nehme... nein, nicht Dr. Oetker! Ein fertiges Savegame!
> 
> Shift 2: Ultimate SaveGame
> NFS-Planet - Need for Speed The Run, Shift 2 Unleashed, World
> ...


 

Genauso habe ich´s auch letztens gemacht nachdem ich meinen richtigen Spielstand gesichert hab. 
Ist zwar NUR / ERST Level 5, aber dafür dann ca. 97 Millionen Credits und sämtliche Wagen in der 
Garage die auf Werksumbau gebastelt wurden (allerdings NICHT für die einzelnen Strecken eingestellt).
Aber trotzdem nicht übel.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (15. Juni 2011)

Da kann wieder mal einer nicht mit nem schnellen auto umgehenDa Käfer wär
für dich die bessere wahl


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. Juni 2011)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Da kann wieder mal einer nicht mit nem schnellen auto umgehenDa Käfer wär
> für dich die bessere wahl


 Wo gibt's den _DEN_ (Käfer)  Ist ja _der_ luftgekühlte Boxermotor-Hammer


----------



## Goner (16. Juni 2011)

nene, ist nur n vom hersteller neues modell, ein getarnter seat leon cupra....


----------



## Goner (16. Juni 2011)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Da kann wieder mal einer nicht mit nem schnellen auto umgehenDa Käfer wär
> für dich die bessere wahl



das war eher bewußt, halte nicht viel von den GRÜNEN mit ihren alten räucherkisten....


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (18. Juni 2011)

*Morgen* um 19.00Uhr möchten wir gern wieder ein Event starten... 
Anwesenheit im TS3 ist erwünscht. 
Würden uns über viele Teilnehmer freuen. 

Autos und Strecken werden wie immer live im TS besprochen!!!

!!!ACHTUNG!!! Auch wer kein Mikro hat soll bitte trozdem ins TS kommen und zuhören.


Mfg EDDIE


----------



## mumble_GLL (20. Juni 2011)

@ Fabulous
Ich habe dich soeben beim Driften auf Brands Hatch Indy von Platz 2 auf Platz 3 verwiesen.
Sind zwar nur 11 Punkte, aber Kleinvieh macht ja bekanntermaßen auch mist. Man(n), bin ich stolz.


@Eddie
Warum hast du mir denn gestern Abend ´ne PN geschickt?
Wolltest du mir sagen, das du es jetzt doch hinbekommen hast? Weil deine PN war ja echt mal seeeehhhhrr kurz: "TS3, sofort"
Naja, da hattest du aber wohl Pech, denn ich war, wie du gesehen hast nicht mehr da.

P.S. Ich hoffe, du hast es hinbekommen oder aber zumindest hat der Treiber nicht mehr rumgesponnen!!!


----------



## kero81 (20. Juni 2011)

Mann, ich muss wieder Driften! Bin ich überhaupt noch irgendwo auf dem Podium???


----------



## trigg2 (21. Juni 2011)

Grüßt euch. War jetzt lange nicht mehr on. Sch****öne BW sei dank. Ich hab etwas die übersicht verloren. sind die dlc schon raus, da der Käfer mir gefiel in einem Post weiter oben. Ich bin auch seit dirt 3 etwas raus, wollte mal meine Karriere weiter machen und bin gleich komplett geschrottet. 
Da muss ich mich erst wieder daran gewöhnen.

P.S TS hab ich jetzt endlich!

mfg


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (22. Juni 2011)

trigg2 schrieb:


> Grüßt euch. War jetzt lange nicht mehr on. Sch****öne BW sei dank. Ich hab etwas die übersicht verloren. sind die dlc schon raus, da der Käfer mir gefiel in einem Post weiter oben. Ich bin auch seit dirt 3 etwas raus, wollte mal meine Karriere weiter machen und bin gleich komplett geschrottet.
> Da muss ich mich erst wieder daran gewöhnen.
> 
> P.S TS hab ich jetzt endlich!
> ...


 

Na dann freuen wir uns über deine Anwesenheit im TS3.


mfg EDDIE


----------



## mumble_GLL (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute!!


Hiermit kündige ich (im Auftrag von Eddie) wieder ein Event an, und zwar findet es am *

Freitag-Abend den 24.06.11* statt:

Ab 18:00 Uhr sind wir wieder im TS und stehen euch für Fragen und Anregungen gern zur Verfügung.
Um 18:30 bzw. 19:00 gehen die Rennen dann so langsam los. Wir werden wieder verschiedene Klassen und Strecken fahren. 
Diesmal werden auch Werksumbau-Wagen an den Start gehen dürfen (allerdings nur eingeschränkt. Also keine Lambos auf Werksumbau, 
*KEINE **Klasse A* auf Werksumbau sondern höchstens Klassen C und D).

Eure Teilnahme wird erwartet (und bitte nicht nur wieder die Grundgruppe, bestehend aus: Eddie2Fast, P3ng, FabulousBK81 und mumble_gll(mir)
also 5-6+ Leute währen klasse.

Bis dahin. 
Wir hören uns im TS aber sehen uns auf der Strecke


----------



## Goner (23. Juni 2011)

der p3ng ist dabei....auch wenn er sich die tage ein wenig rar gemacht hat....

aber arbeit und geld schadet ja nicht, wa?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (23. Juni 2011)

ich auch...aber erst nach getaner arbeit...so um 21:00 ca. 
Jaaa P3ng,ich hab schon gedacht das dir da drachen wieder
umgeräumt hat
Achja...Nordschleife


----------



## Own3r (24. Juni 2011)

Ich würde ja gerne mitfahren, aber dieses blöde Autolog funktioniert ja nicht richtig.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (24. Juni 2011)

kannst trozdem kommen dann machen wir einnen Öffentlichen Server!!!


----------



## Own3r (24. Juni 2011)

Waren lustige Renne heute


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (25. Juni 2011)

He ihr Racer!!! 
Sorry an alle mein Internet-Betreiber hatte wohl eine Störung und somit hatte ich kein internet mehr. 
Hoffe ihr hattet trozdem euren Spaß^^


----------



## Goner (25. Juni 2011)

hauptsache dein I.-Net betreiber ist sonntag wieder online.....


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (26. Juni 2011)

*Heute Abend um 19Uhr wieder Race!!! 
TS3 ab 18Uhr freuen uns auf euch. *


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (27. Juni 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> SHIFT  2 UNLEASHED Legends & Speedhunters DLC Packs Coming to PC
> 
> 
> *ACHTUNG!*
> ...




Endlich ist es so weit... Der tag kann nicht schöner werden...


----------



## Goner (27. Juni 2011)

perfekt....


----------



## FabulousBK81 (28. Juni 2011)

GeiiiilllllWer hätte das gedacht und dann auch noch Umsonst
Da muß ich doch glatt ne entschuldigungs mail an EA schicken


----------



## Goner (28. Juni 2011)

Der Fabulous, hast EA also gedroht....


----------



## FabulousBK81 (28. Juni 2011)

Ja...mich wunderts eh das sie keine konsequenzen a la accaunt löschen oder so gemacht haben.
Nach dem dritten neuanfang der karriere und dem zweitem gamekey konnte ich mich nicht mehr zurück
halten


----------



## cabmac (28. Juni 2011)

AHHHHHHHHHH, da hat sich das Gemecker ja ausgezahlt


wenn ich den 3.0 CSL sehe krieg ich jetzt schon Gaensehaut....


----------



## alm0st (28. Juni 2011)

Echt nice von EA


----------



## Dorfbäcker (29. Juni 2011)

Hi Eddie,
mochte gerne euren Freundeskreis beitreten. Habe TS3 drauf, komme aber mit dem Ding überhaupt nicht klar. Kann mich jemand adden? Habe Headset am laufen. Binn fast jeden Abend ab 20 Uhr online. EA Name Rennsemmelchris.
Fahre alle Autos und Klassen ausser Driftrennen.
Und Morgen natürlich die Legends. Echt geil von EA, nachdem sitzenlassen von Shift 1.
Man sieht sich auf der Strecke.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (29. Juni 2011)

Dorfbäcker schrieb:


> Hi Eddie,
> mochte gerne euren Freundeskreis beitreten. Habe TS3 drauf, komme aber mit dem Ding überhaupt nicht klar. Kann mich jemand adden? Habe Headset am laufen. Binn fast jeden Abend ab 20 Uhr online. EA Name Rennsemmelchris.
> Fahre alle Autos und Klassen ausser Driftrennen.
> Und Morgen natürlich die Legends. Echt geil von EA, nachdem sitzenlassen von Shift 1.
> Man sieht sich auf der Strecke.


 

Dann würde ich mal sagen willkommen an Bord... Du sagst hast TS3 Probleme ? 
Einfach die Server IP *"178.63.86.139:9988"* bei "Verbindungen" dann unter "verbinden" Server IP eingeben Nickname auswählen... und schon müsste es gehen. 
Wen es doch nicht funken solte PM me pleas!!! 
BEi uns ist meist auch jeden Abend jemand online... 


mfg EDDIE


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (30. Juni 2011)

Hura Hur die DLCs sind noch nicht da Hura Hura... -.- früh aufgestanden für ? NIX... 
SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED(TM)


----------



## Own3r (30. Juni 2011)

Wo würde man denn die DLCs auf der Seite finden?


----------



## Danger23 (30. Juni 2011)

Ja und die DLCs sind noch immer nicht da *grmbl* Dabei hab ich mich schon so drauf gefreut. Naja, EA halt.


----------



## Own3r (30. Juni 2011)

Der DLC erscheint gegen 17Uhr!

So hat es zumindest der EA typ im offiziellen Forum geschrieben


----------



## norse (30. Juni 2011)

Abwarten und Tee trinken, muss nur noch endlich die Amazon Lieferung kommen damit ich es zocken kann.... Ich freu mich so der r auf die dlcs! Muaah Skyline 2000 ich komme ^^


----------



## mumble_GLL (30. Juni 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Der DLC erscheint gegen 17Uhr!
> 
> So hat es zumindest der EA typ im offiziellen Forum geschrieben



Hab ich auch grade da gelesen...


----------



## Own3r (30. Juni 2011)

Es ist 17Uhr und kein DLC ist vorhanden 

Wusste ich doch das die uns reinlegen


----------



## kero81 (30. Juni 2011)

Son Blech... Schade, hab mich richtig drauf gefreut.


----------



## mumble_GLL (30. Juni 2011)

Oh man, da kann es aber einer echt nicht abwarten, oder? Kommt bestimmt gleich noch. Also keine Panik. Nur weil man 17Uhr sagt, heisst es nicht das es um punkt 17 uhr soweit sein MUSS


----------



## Own3r (30. Juni 2011)

Sicher kommt der gleich 

Aber sie sind nicht pünktlich


----------



## Galford (30. Juni 2011)

Der DLC ist da!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ft-2-unleashed-need-speed-87.html#post3152573



Entweder hier (Achtung: wählt unbedingt die richtige Version aus!) oder über das Origin Programm (ehemals EA Download Manager)


----------



## Danger23 (30. Juni 2011)

7 Minuten noch dann hab ich auch den DLC. Bin schon gespannt wie der ist. Ach und wegen der Richtigen Version. Ich hab im Origin Programm einfach beide gekauft. Nachdem der erste nicht unter meine Games aufgetaucht ist hab ich einfach den anderen gekauft. Bei Kosten von 0 Euro ist das ja nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Lutz81 (30. Juni 2011)

sagt ma,warum kann man den Drag-Modus nur mit Tastatur spielen ? Dachte schon mein Gamepad ist kaputt.....seitdem ich das DLC installiert habe,bekomme ich in regelmäßigen abständen Abstürze(Appcrash)....lief vorher besser


----------



## Fossil (30. Juni 2011)

Ich habs gezogen und installiert aber wenn ich Shift starte is alles so wie vorher ohne dlc, muss ich das irgendwie besonders starten oder so?! -.-


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (30. Juni 2011)

Ne die DLCs sind in deiner karriere zu finden ganz hinten...


----------



## Fossil (30. Juni 2011)

Da wird bei mir nichts angezeigt alles so wie immer...
Mist woran kann das liegen...
Soll ich einfach Shift und den DLC nochmal neu installieren?!


----------



## kero81 (30. Juni 2011)

Du hast das aber auch in orogin insatlliert?! Nicht nur runter laden, nachdem der dl fertig ist musst du es insatllieren. 

edit:
lesen bildet, hast ja geschrieben das du es installiert hast. mhhh, keine ahnung warums bei dir nicht geht.sry...


----------



## Fossil (30. Juni 2011)

Ich probier jetzt nochmal verscheidene Sachen aus, meld mich Morgen nochmal wies ausschaut.

Gruß.


----------



## Danger23 (1. Juli 2011)

Was mir aufgefallen ist, seit dem DLC stürzt das Spiel öfter ob und was auch neu dazu gekommen ist, dass er hin und wieder die Strecken auf laden hängen bleiben und er nicht weiter macht. Ich hoff die beheben das mit dem nächsten Patch. 

Aber ansonsten macht es echt laune. Die Rennen gestern mit euch waren echt lustig. Nur die Nordschleife mit der KI war furchtbar. Die rammt einem ständig weg *grrrrrrr*


----------



## Sp3cht (1. Juli 2011)

Wer bekommt höhere Höchstgeschwindigkeit bei der Meile zusammen als 448Km/h ? 

Was mir auf die nerven geht, ich nutze ein xbox360 gamepad und die gänge waren vorher mit links/rechts schultertasten zu schalten... jetzt mit dem rechten steuerknüppel... und ich hab schon alles versucht zu ändern
aber die steuerung bleibt gleich... 

Wenn ich für die dlc zahlen hätte müssen, hätte ich mir in den arsch gebissen, weil ich eigentlich gedacht hab, es wäre viel geiler...

1x ist mir das game auch abgekackt... die viper von dem drag typen hatte ich in 10 min weil ichs durchgespielt hab... voll einfach... it dem richtigen auto ... ein klax (kl. tipp... das auto kostet nicht viel  )


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. Juli 2011)

Ja ich sage mal die DLCs an sich sind auch nicht so derbe groß aber die neuen Autos und Strecken und Multiplayer Modi sind geil... und das finde ich macht alles wieder gut was uns Ea angetan hat.. 
Zu den Abstürzen... ja sie sind äöfter geworden aber ich würde sagen da finden wir schon eine Lösung... 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## norse (1. Juli 2011)

norse92 *Update!!*

muhaha ihc habs!! *_*


----------



## Fossil (1. Juli 2011)

Bei mir gehts immer noch nicht, erklärt mir Bitte einer mal kurz wie er es gemacht hatt vom Anfang an, Danke!!!


----------



## Goner (1. Juli 2011)

bei mir geht ohne probs....


----------



## kero81 (1. Juli 2011)

Aaaaalso, es war einmal. .ugly:

Ich habe Origin runtergeladen und installiert, dann musste Origin ein Update machen. Das wurde durchgeführt. Danach Origin starten und mit seinem Konto anmelden. Ich habe mich mit meinen EA Acc angemeldet. Dann in dem Suchfeld rechts einfach "Shift 2 DLC" eingeben und die ersten beiden Einträge sind dann das LEgends und Speedhunter DLC. Du musst jetzt je nachdem welche VErsion du gekauft hast eins der beiden auswählen und runterladen. Nachdem der Download fertig ist steht da wo vorher der Fortschritt des Downloads stand "installieren". 
Denke mal ich hab nichts vergessen, versuch es mal so und melde dich nochmal ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## Fossil (2. Juli 2011)

Ich habs jetzt, ich hatte die Origin DLC gezogen hab aber ja Shift 2 normal DVD Boxed...jetzt gehts nachdem ich die richtige Version habe ^^ Sry für den Aufstand.

Gruß.


----------



## norse (2. Juli 2011)

wie schauts aus ? morgn paar runden zusammen drehen?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (4. Juli 2011)

norse schrieb:


> wie schauts aus ? morgn paar runden zusammen drehen?


 
Mensch Mensch schaut doch einfach mal alle ins TS3, dann würde jeder sehen dass wir gestern schon gefahren sind. Einfach rinkommen und wen was los ist bleiben. Macht doch von uns keiner anders. 

Also schauen wa heute abend auch mal rein. Gegen 18-19Uhr ist meist immer wer da. 


Und mal für alle jeder von euch kann hier auch Events ankündigen. Wen sie erlich gemeint sind ist selbst das kein Problem. 



Ach noch was... 


norse schrieb:


> norse92 *Update!!*
> 
> muhaha ihc habs!! *_*


 
Danke, du warst der erste der sich an das "Update" Zeichen gehalten hat! ^^* n1!!! 


mfg EDDIE


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. Juli 2011)

*05.07.2011 


Kleines Event!!! 


Heute Abend kann jeder der Lust hat, bei einem kleinen Rennen just 4 Fun mitfahren.
Start.: 19Uhr *


mfg EDDIE


----------



## cabmac (7. Juli 2011)

hi, jetzt hab ich mich endlich mal wieder aufgerafft (bzw. Zeit gefunden) mal wieder bei der Geschichte weiterzukommen, nu hab ich meine Lenkradeinstellungen alle wieder uebernommen. Irgendwo muss aber der Wurm drinsein, denn beim Start, obwohl ich nichts mache, laeuft die Kiste schon auf Vollgas, das begreif ich nicht....hat einer ne Idee? ich hab schon einiges probiert ohne Erfolg...

edit: habs hingekriegt..


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. Juli 2011)

Hallo Freunde von NfS Shift 2 
Die DLC's für'n PC sind ja nun schon ein paar Tage verfügbar. Mit im Download-Paket soll der zweite Patch enthalten sein. Von den Verbesserungen, welcher der Patch bringen soll, ist mir leider nichts bekannt  Wie sind eure -im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes- Erfahrungen? Bislang bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen, die DLC's zu installieren, wollte mich voher erkundigen. Im Moment plage ich mich mit dem Bug im Autolog 'rum. Sobald ich diesen aufrufe, stürzt das Spiel ab  Vielleicht bringt es was, wenn ich das Spiel erst komplett de- und dann neuinstalliere. Dann noch den ersten Patch 'rüberbügeln, hernach die DLC's- und hoffen, dass _alles_ im Spiel wie gewünscht funktioniert.
Wenn nicht -> rFactor 2 | rFactor 
Bin gespannt, was ihr zu berichten habt 
Greetz
Der Brennmeister


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (9. Juli 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde von NfS Shift 2
> Die DLC's für'n PC sind ja nun schon ein paar Tage verfügbar. Mit im Download-Paket soll der zweite Patch enthalten sein. Von den Verbesserungen, welcher der Patch bringen soll, ist mir leider nichts bekannt  Wie sind eure -im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes- Erfahrungen? Bislang bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen, die DLC's zu installieren, wollte mich voher erkundigen. Im Moment plage ich mich mit dem Bug im Autolog 'rum. Sobald ich diesen aufrufe, stürzt das Spiel ab  Vielleicht bringt es was, wenn ich das Spiel erst komplett de- und dann neuinstalliere. Dann noch den ersten Patch 'rüberbügeln, hernach die DLC's- und hoffen, dass _alles_ im Spiel wie gewünscht funktioniert.
> Wenn nicht -> rFactor 2 | rFactor
> Bin gespannt, was ihr zu berichten habt
> ...




Der Autolog Bug wurde behoben mit dem DLC/Patch, du könntest also schon längst wieder online zocken. 
Die neuen Autos und Strecken machen spaß und sind schon fester Bestandteil unserer Onlinerennen.
Also hau es dir auf den Rechner. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## norse (10. Juli 2011)

bei mir dauerts jetz etwas^^ hab mein mainboard eingeschickt


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (10. Juli 2011)

norse schrieb:


> bei mir dauerts jetz etwas^^ hab mein mainboard eingeschickt


 

Wiso das denn ?
Def ? 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Juli 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Der Autolog Bug wurde behoben mit dem DLC/Patch, du könntest also schon längst wieder online zocken. Die neuen Autos und Strecken machen spaß und sind schon fester Bestandteil unserer Onlinerennen. Also hau es dir auf den Rechner.


 Liest sich gut  Leider stehen im Moment noch ein paar andere, wichtigere Dinge auf dem Programm- leider. An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch gar nicht weiter ausholen, nur soviel: Erst die Arbeit (Büro+Zuhause), dann das Vergnügen . Ist nun mal leider so. Dennoch avisiere ich baldmöglichst Shift 2 mit den DLC's/2. Patch richtig flott zu bekommen, dann wird es auch was mit den gemeinsamen Online-Rennen  Labergerät (Mikrofon Samson Go Mic Clip-On USB Mikrofon: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente) ist auch da, dann können wir fröhlich plauschen.


----------



## Goner (12. Juli 2011)

wer zu hause noch ran muss ist auf arbeit faul....


----------



## Vaykir (12. Juli 2011)

Herrlich. Key über ebay für lächerliche 12€ und ab gehts ins netz.
weis aber leider gerade mein benutzernamen nicht 

mal davon abgesehen hab ich das game eh noch lange nicht durch


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. Juli 2011)

Goner schrieb:


> wer zu hause noch ran muss ist auf arbeit faul....


 Dabei mache ich im Büro so "nebenbei" schon 'n Haufen Privatkrams  Wenn das mein "Cheffe" wüsste...  Aber ich bin ja pfiffig- _keine_ Pfeife


----------



## trigg2 (19. Juli 2011)

@Eddie stehe jetzt endlich vor lvl 20 und bin jetzt relativ schnell hoch gekommen. Mal noch eine Frage, habt ihr bei den Drift rennen das Schadensmodell nur auf optisch gesetzt oder Komplett. Ich hab das Problem das sich bei mir die reifen so überhitzen das ich permanent Reifen platzter bekommen, das frustriert und ich habs auf optisch gesetzt zumindest nur beim Drift.

Die dlc sind auch spitze, ich fahre jetzt wieder auf Strecken abzeichen nur mit den oldies rum. Vor allen der Ford Capri und Nissan Fairlady sowie Jaguar E Type haben es mir angetan.

gruß trigg2


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (20. Juli 2011)

Hy "trigg2" bei unseren Drifts haben wir das Schadensmodel ganz normal auf "komplett".
Das Problem mit deinen Reifen kenne ich. Es kommt aber nur dazu wen du dein Auto oft drehst und so deinem Reifen einer extrem hohe Belastung aussetzt. Es kann auch sein das deine Reifen zu weich sind. Es können auch die falschen Reifen sein. Du brauchst ja z.B. keine Rennreifen für den drift hier sollten die normalen Reifen locker reichen. 

Du kannst ja mal auf der Startseite schauen, dort haben wir Videos verlinkt. 


mfg EDDIE 



Schöne Grüße an alle wünscht euch EDDIE der jetzt grade im Urlaub ist!!!


----------



## mumble_GLL (22. Juli 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße an alle wünscht euch EDDIE der jetzt grade im Urlaub ist!!!


 

Faule Socke 
Komm lieber zurück zu deinem Clan. Die Seite sieht echt schon klasse aus, und unser Kero macht jetzt so langsam den Feinschliff.
Wir sehen bzw. hören uns hoffentlich am Wochenende wieder.

Bis dahin noch ´nen schönen Urlaub.

MFG
mumble_GLL


----------



## Own3r (22. Juli 2011)

Was ist eigentlich aus dem TS geworden!? 

Er ist ja jetzt nicht mehr "Kero's Corner" sondern WTC. Ändert sich jetzt irgendwas?


----------



## bleedingme (22. Juli 2011)

Mahlzeit!

So, nachdem ich nun mal wieder bißchen Karriere gefahren bin eine Frage an alle:
Habt Ihr ne grundsätzliche Richtung für's Tuning, die für alle Fahrzeuge bißchen bessere Rundenzeiten möglich macht? Schwerpunkt höhere Kurvengeschwindigkeit bzw. Beschleunigung möglichst ohne das jeweils andere völlig zu versauen.
Ich weiß, das Spiel gibt im Menü Tipps, aber ich wollt einfach mal Eure Erfahrungen hören.
Bisher hab ich nur am Abtrieb und manchmal an der Übersetzung geschraubt. Laut Autolog fährt ja aber der ein oder andere von Euch noch ganz andere Zeiten - da muß man ja gegenhalten.

Danke schonmal und allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## kero81 (23. Juli 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus dem TS geworden!?
> 
> Er ist ja jetzt nicht mehr "Kero's Corner" sondern WTC. Ändert sich jetzt irgendwas?



Nicht WTC sondern TWT.  Ändern tut sich da jetzt nicht groß was, du kannst natürlich immernoch rein kommen. Bist gerne gesehen/gehört!


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (23. Juli 2011)

bleedingme schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> So, nachdem ich nun mal wieder bißchen Karriere gefahren bin eine Frage an alle:
> Habt Ihr ne grundsätzliche Richtung für's Tuning, die für alle Fahrzeuge bißchen bessere Rundenzeiten möglich macht? Schwerpunkt höhere Kurvengeschwindigkeit bzw. Beschleunigung möglichst ohne das jeweils andere völlig zu versauen.
> ...




Ich würde sagen das wir das im TS klären mit deinem "Autos" das ist so ein großes Thema das ich das jetzt 2Seiten drüber schreiben könnte. 
Also ich bin ab morgen im TS und kann es dir auch sehr gern erklären. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## bleedingme (23. Juli 2011)

Endlich ein Grund sich 'n Headset zuzulegen.
Morgen geht leider nicht - die Nachwirkungen des heutigen Weinfestes werden erfahrungsgemäß grausam sein .
Ich meld mich dann mal, sobald ich TS-fähig bin.

Trotzdem danke schonmal!

Gruß
Der Weinkönig


----------



## trigg2 (23. Juli 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Hy "trigg2" bei unseren Drifts haben wir das Schadensmodel ganz normal auf "komplett".
> Das Problem mit deinen Reifen kenne ich. Es kommt aber nur dazu wen du dein Auto oft drehst und so deinem Reifen einer extrem hohe Belastung aussetzt. Es kann auch sein das deine Reifen zu weich sind. Es können auch die falschen Reifen sein. Du brauchst ja z.B. keine Rennreifen für den drift hier sollten die normalen Reifen locker reichen.




ich habe nichts an den reifen und anderen Upgrades  geändert da ich eine zu hoch gezüchtete Maschine fürs driften nicht gebrauchen kann, da ich immer die Kontrolle verloren habe und so bei der normalen Version geblieben bin. Der Nissan DA den man am Anfang bekommt ist dafür ganz gut. Und damit bin ich ständig quer, keine Dreher, und bin halt im permanenten Drift durch die Lastwechsel. So komme ich z.B bei kompletten Schadensmodell bei London (die verschlungene Strecke mein ich) nur so 1 1/2 runden von 3 und die platzten. Bin mal mit den Telemetrie Daten gefahren und so wurden sie schon komplett vor dem Ende der Ersten runde Komplett rot. Das problem ist, wenn man sie aber abkühlen lässt und nicht fährt geht einen ja die ganzen Kombo zähler verloren und fängt von vorne an. Hab es zwar geschafft aber nur ohne komplettes Schadensmodell ich würde es gerne mit schaffen.

Habt ihr euch wegen der C-sache schon geeinigt?? Kann erst nächsen Sa. in den TS kommen.

gruß trigg2


----------



## kero81 (23. Juli 2011)

Welche C-Sache denn?


----------



## trigg2 (23. Juli 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Welche C-Sache denn?



wegen den Clan gedanken, das Eddie bei meinen letzten TS besuch ansprach.


----------



## kero81 (23. Juli 2011)

Achso.  Jo, nen Clan hab ich auf die Beine gestellt.  Weiß nicht genau ob ich hier den Link dazu posten darf, deshalb bekommst gleich ne PN von mir.


----------



## trigg2 (23. Juli 2011)

Danke sieht gut, werde mich mal an die Bewerbung machen.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (29. Juli 2011)

EA Server Down? 

Tja leider komme ich nicht mehr ins Autolog, geht es nur mir so oder allen anderen auch. 
Versucht habe ich schon.: 
- Mein Profiel zu löschen bzw. mit neuem Spielstand ins Game zu gehen.
  Brachte aber keine Abhilfe!
- Firewall war auch aus, sie konnte also auch nicht blocken.

Bin gespannt auf euer Feedback!


mfg EDDIE

Edit.: Die EA Server waren wohl wirklich kurz nicht verfügbar. 
Wie dem auch sei sie sind wieder da.


----------



## Goner (29. Juli 2011)

Also bei mir geht es problemlos.....


----------



## böhser onkel (1. August 2011)

Bei mir geht auch alles


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. August 2011)

> Tja leider komme ich nicht mehr ins Autolog...





> Also bei mir geht es problemlos.....





> Bei mir geht auch alles


Hallo _Freunde_ 
an _dieser_ Stelle möchte ich anküpfen. Bei mir funzt das Autolog _immer_ noch nicht, der zweite Patch brachte dahingehend _keine_ Besserung  Auf das entsprechende Symbol geklickt, erscheint das Menü, das Spiel stürzt dann _jedes_ Mal nach 1-2 Sekunden ab 
Dann habe ich noch ein echt nerviges Problem, welches ich hier auch schildern möchte, im "AMD ATI Eyefinity Thread" bekomme ich bislang leider keine Antwort, also _kein_ Doppel-Post!

_*(M)ein Problem: Mein AMD Eyefinity-Setup mit 3 Monitoren (Landscape)  funktioniert soweit prima, nur wenn ich ein Spiel (z.B. Shift 2 Unleashed) starte, erscheint auf  dem rechten Monitor rechts oben in der Ecke dass rot-weiße "AMD  Crossfire X"-Symbol  Was muss getan werden, damit dieses nervige Logo nicht mehr erscheint   Ich habe den aktuellen Treiber/CCC/Crossfire-Profile installiert. Unter  Win7 Prof. 64-Bit werkeln zwei Saphhire 5870 Vapor-X 2 GB V-RAM.
Tank-schön 
** *Edit*
Meine Fragestellung habe ich zeitgleich an den Support von AMD gerichtet, folgende Antwort habe ich erhalten:
"Vielen Dank fuer Ihre Anfrage. Grundsaetzlich wird diese Option  nicht  von AMD implementiert. Ich gehe davon aus, dass diese Option vom   Spielehersteller aus implementiert worden ist, sodass Spieler damit   einsehen koennen, dass auch tatsaechlich Crossfire aktiviert ist. Ist   eine nicht schoene Option waehrend des Spiels, welches Sie auch leider   nicht ueber Catalyst abschalten koennen, da es wiegesagt vom   Spielehersteller implementiert worden ist. Daher rate ich Ihnen  sich beim Support des Spieleherstellers zu  melden und bei denen zu  fragen, wo man diese Option ggf. abschalten  kann."
Aktuell spiele ich Shift 2 Unleashed (inkl. 2. Patch) und GTA IV -  Episodes from Liberty City. Bei beiden Spielen erscheint das nervige  Logo. Dem Vorschlag von AMD folgend werde ich sowohl Rockstar Games als  auch Electronic Arts kontaktieren, halte meine Frage aber auch hier  weiterhin aufrecht.                         *_

Soweit erstmal, für ein paar gemeinsame Runden mail-de ich mich noch bei *EDDIE2Fast* 
Greetz

**Edit**

Hmmm, leider hier im Forum bisher _keine_ Antwort auf meine Frage, aber der Support von EA hat geantwortet:
"*Hallo,
danke, dass du den Electronic Arts Kundendienst kontaktiert hast.
Das mit dem Logo lann ich dir leider nicht beantworten und muß dich bitten das im Forum nachzulesen.
Solltest du noch weitere Fragen haben, lass es uns bitte wissen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marc
Kundendienst
Electronic Arts, Inc*"
Na prima, dann bin ich genau so schlau wie vorher  H-i-l-f-e 
*
*Edit²**

Nach erneuter Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Support von AMD erhielt ich nun diese Antwort:
"_Sehr geehrter Herr Hahne,_ _Ihre Serviceanfrage wurde geprüft und aktualisiert._
_Serviceanfrage- und Antwortsverlauf._
_*Rechtsklick auf das ATI Symbol in der Taskleiste (unten rechts) ->
Ihre erste Grafikkarte ->
CrossfireX Einstellungen ->
Häkchen entfernen bei „CrossfireX Statussysmbol anzeigen“ *:_
_Versuchen Sie bitte folgende Schritte_
_Um diese Serviceanfrage zu aktualisieren, antworten Sie bitte auf  diese E-Mail. Achten Sie darauf, dass der Verweis auf die Serviceanfrage  intakt bleibt.                   _
_Mit freundlichen Grüßen,_
_Özkan_
_AMD, Weltweiter Kundendienst_"

Prima, Problem gelöst, das Leben ist -wieder- schön.

**Edit³**

Nervige AMD-Logo-Fleck ist vom Bildschirm weg, jetzt geht's den lästigen GraKa-temperaturbedingten Abstürzen an den Kragen -> "_2x Sapphire 5870 (AMD Crossifre) und gemeinsame Lüftersteuerung mit MSI Afterburner_", ein erster (Teil-)erfolg hat sich eingestellt. Nützt ja nichts, online zocken zu wollen, wenn das Spiel mal eben so abstürzt oder sich im "besten" Fall Windoof mit einem veritablen BlueScreen verabschiedet. Eben. Dann kümmere ich mich noch um Teamspeak usw. Wird ja auch _endlich_ mal Zeit, mich euch anzuschließen... Ein "Stolperstein" bleibt noch, mein Autolog ist auch nach Installation des 2. Patches/DLC buggy. Wird es was bringen, dahingehend den Support von EA zu kontaktieren? M.E. ist mit dem letzten Patch der Support für Shift 2 beendet


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. September 2011)

Mojens alle zusammen,
nun ja, mit meinen Ambitionen irgendwie mit Shift 2 mit Gleichgesinnten online zu daddeln haben sich -leider- zerschlagen. Entweder es funktioniert einwandfrei, so ist es leider _nicht_, oder ich lasse es. Nein, derzeit steht mir der Sinn nach _un_komplizierter Unterhaltung, weswegen ich bis auf Weiteres NfS WORLD online daddel. Bis auf Weiteres heißt, bis zum Release von rFactor-2.de
Greetz & cya in rFactor 2


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. November 2011)

Der Thread Need for Speed Shift 2 Freunde... <-> Shift 2 scheint sich (von selbst?) erledigt zu haben. 
Meine Empfehlung: World's kranke Horde - News - Aktuell


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (29. November 2011)

Hallo liebe User, liebe Rennfahrer und Gamer, 


Need for Speed Shift U ist lange noch nicht gestorben!
Wie Ihr alle sicherlich schon bemerkt habt, kommt nun die kalte Zeit des Jahres. 
Jetzt geht man besser in den Urlaub oder man hat genug PC Spiele im Schrank.

Shift ist aber nicht mehr das gelbe vom EI für viele Spieler! 
Und jetzt noch das Spiel neu anfangen, das kennen wir ja alles schon?
Nein alles sicherlich nicht!

Ein par neue Mods können ja nicht schaden.
Wer also Lust und Zeit hat sollte hier mal vorbeischauen.
NoGripRacing :: NFS Shift 2 Downloads - Unofficial Community Patch 

Es lohnt sich!
Und wer nicht allein spielen möchte, der bekommt sehr gern unsere aktuelle TS IP.

Grüße EDDIE


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. November 2011)

Hi EDDI,
Dein Post kommt mir wie gerufen! Den UCP habe ich auf NoGrip auch gesehen. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, was der Patch bringt und wie es mit der Kompatibilität mit anderen Mods bestellt ist. Für mehr FPS würde ich auch die Mods "No Start Line Characters", "No Crowds No Static objects" und "Video at the beginning SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED  GT1" mit 'rüberbügeln.
Thx & Greetz


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (30. November 2011)

Ich habe etliche Mods zusammen mit dem neuem Patch laufen,
darunter auch den Drift Grip Mod.
Dabei sind keine Probleme aufgetaucht. 

Grüße EDDIE 

p.s. der neue Patch und die neuen Autos sind cool und lassen sich leicht fahren.

Edit: 1Bug gefunden
Auf manchen Strecken sind die neuen Autos nicht im Rückspiegel zu erkennen!

Achtung!!!

Neue TS-IP.: 109.192.254.150 
Achtung TS-Server noch nicht 24/7 erreichbar ca. ab 18Uhr - 6.00Uhr Server online.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. November 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Info!


----------



## trigg2 (14. Januar 2012)

So da erwecke ich den Thread mal wieder zum leben.  Wollte jetzt mal NFS:S2U installieren, habe es über mein origin Account gemacht da es ja in meiner Bibliothek wie die gratis DLC´s befindet. Nach langer Download und installation abgeschlossen aber die DLC werden nicht erkannt, genauso die Mods und meine Level up Mods.  Genauso wollten sie mir mit einen Blanken Profil mir mein Bonusgeld für den ersten teil nicht zugestehen.
Werde es wohl jetzt mal manuell mit Disc installieren. Ich werde (hoffentlich) nächstes WE online sein. (das war für dich Eddie).


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. Januar 2012)

Dieser Thread _lebt_?!


----------



## bleedingme (17. Januar 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Dieser Thread _lebt_?!



Würde zeitlich jedenfalls gut passen, hab auf'm neuen Rechner mal wieder Shift 2 installiert und n paar neue Zeiten ins Autolog gestanzt.
Wäre doch schade, wenn diese "Fernduell"-Funktion nicht genutzt wird...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Januar 2012)

Yep, ich habe -noch- aus Neugierde *Shift 2* nochmals installiert. Hernach ist im Spiel kaum ein "Stein" auf dem anderen geblieben, alles (un-)mögliche umgemoddet: NoGripRacing :: NFS Shift 2 Downloads
Angefangen vom inoffiziellen Community-Patch bis zu "Kleinkrams" wie kein Dreck mehr auf der Windschutzscheibe. Das Spiel läuft mit mehr fps denn je, aber Autolog will bei mir einfach _nicht_ funktionieren. Ein Klick auf den entsprechenden Button, das Autologmenü öffnet sich, hernach stürzt das Spiel ab.  Offensichtlich ist *Shift 2* mit meiner Hardware, unter anderem eine KillerNIC-Netzwerkkarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht zu 100% kompatibel.
Ergo: Bye-bye SlightlyMad ( Project CARS: Trailer zeigt Rennspiel in Full HD und DX11 - screenshot, cars ), hello *rFactor 2* ( rFactor Central - Community Driven Sim Racing Resource for rFactor | rFactor Car mods, rFactor Tracks, Car Setups, rFactor Screenshots ) und/oder Kunos Simulazioni's *ASSETO CORSA* ( Assetto Corsa | Assetto Corsa racing simulator )*.
*Und _nein_, man kann *Shift 2* mit diesen SimRacing-Schwergewichten _nicht_ wirklich vergleichen, ich sehe es als eine persönliche "Weiterentwicklung" bzw. Emanzipation von FunRacern an.  *rFactor 1* habe ich schon vor *Shift 2* gespielt...


----------



## Own3r (18. Januar 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> ...aber Autolog will bei mir einfach _nicht_ funktionieren. Ein Klick auf den entsprechenden Button, das Autologmenü öffnet sich, hernach stürzt das Spiel ab. ...



Das kommt mir bekannt vor. 

Ich hoffe CARS wird besser, denn es ist jetzt (obwohl noch Alpha) schon sehr gut. 
Aber auch Assetto Corsa wird bestimmt nicht schlecht...vllt. sieht man sich dann in diesen Spielen mal online.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Januar 2012)

Own3r schrieb:


> ...Assetto Corsa wird bestimmt nicht schlecht...vllt. sieht man sich dann in diesen Spielen mal online.


 Wenn denn dann, nur auf _la Auto strada de bella Italia_.  Halt' Ausschau nach meinem Nickname...


----------



## trigg2 (20. Januar 2012)

Own3r schrieb:


> Das kommt mir bekannt vor.
> 
> Ich hoffe CARS wird besser.....




Was ist denn dieses CARS, konnte nichts finden außer diesen Animationsfilm.

Habe gerade den Trailer von Assetto  Corsa gesehen, sabber  ich hoffe das wird geil.


----------



## Own3r (20. Januar 2012)

Du musst unter Project CARS schauen. Das ist eine Rennsimulation von den Shift Entwicklern.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Januar 2012)

Own3r schrieb:


> Das ist eine Rennsimulation von den Shift Entwicklern.


 Dies lässst schon einiges "befürchten"...


----------



## Own3r (23. Januar 2012)

Naja, sie bemühen sich und es gelingt ihnen auch sehr gut. Zumal es jetzt erst zu ~13% fertiggestellt ist.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Januar 2012)

Für mich sieht's nach aktuellem Stand wie ein *Shift 3* mit leicht modifizierter Grafik- und Physikengine aus. So recht kann's mich bislang nicht überzeugen. Braucht die Spiele-Welt _noch_ eine pseudo-reale-Racing-Sim? Ich stelle diese Frage bewusst provokant in den Raum, also bitte _nicht_ gleich steinigen.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (24. Januar 2012)

Ja die Welt braucht genau sowas! 
Ich möchte ganz erlich sein, ich stehe auf solche Spiele! Shift 2 war für mich nicht das was ich perfekt nenne aber es war ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. 
Ja die Physik war und ist nicht super aber sie macht hier und da schon etwas Spaß.
Ich bin leider auch etwas in Grafik verliebt. So toll und so schön auch eine Physik in RaceSimulationen sind so schlecht ist oft die Grafik und genau dieser Punkt schmeist mich dann wieder aus dem Spiel!

D.h. nicht das ich immer Crysis Grafik für ein Spiel brauche um es lieben zu können! Nein das bei weitem nicht. 
z.B. Skyrim macht mir sehr viel Spaß hier kann die Story mich sehr fest in die Mangel nehmen und das ganze drum herum macht das Spiel gleich viel tiefer für mich auch ohne Crysis Grafik.
Aber bei einem RennSpiel brauche ich keine Story einbauen, da sonst aller Undercover das ganze den Faden verliert oder zur kleinen Aktion Raserrei verfällt!
DTM Racedriver 2 war ganz cool aber so ganz konnte mich auch hier die Story nicht festhalten. 

Daher:

Ja, ich brauche so ein Pseudo-Reale-Racing-Sim-Game mit einer hüpschen Grafik und einer nicht zu 100% genauen Physik.
Na ja beides in einem Game währe ja ein Traum aber sind wir doch mal erlich wir brauchen doch auch noch Träume die wir haben dürfen und nie erfühlt bekommen.


In diesem Sinne 

Grüße EDDIE


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Januar 2012)

Hm.  Schöne Grafik und eine ordentliche Fahrphysik? -> SimBin's *GTR 3* License -> Chevrolet Corvette C6.R GT2 | Simbin Insider


----------



## Digger2011Nr1 (15. Oktober 2013)

- EDDIE_2Fast / EDDIE2Fast
- Ergenand / Ergernand81
- trigg2 / trigg2
- Kero81 / Kero81
- JackONeil12 / Chester Bennington
- FabulousBK81 / FabulousBK81
- mumble / mumble_GLL
- DomeBMX90 / DomeBMX90
- IceMaster88 / IceMaster88
- a1m0ssst_ / R.e.A.c.T.
- DangerRacing / Danger23
- bleedingme33 / bleedingme
- cabmac / cabmac
- Desert0991 / muarl
- Umpapau / Deimos
- brennmeister0815 / brennmeister0815
- Rennsemmelchris / Dorfbäcker
- norse92 / norse
- Digger2011Nr1 / Digger2011Nr1 *UPDATE*


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. November 2013)

Digger2011Nr1 schrieb:


> - brennmeister0815 / brennmeister0815


 Mein Gott, ist _*das*_ schon wieder eine lange Weile _*ohne*_ Langeweile her...


----------

